# 13" on Big Body Fleetwoods '93-'96



## Badass94Cad

Oops, I meant 1993-'96 Fleetwoods.

I've read all the topics, but I'd like a little feedback. I have 13x7 Chinas, but I've heard some people say they rub in the rear, others say they don't. Some people say to roll the rear quarters out. Some people say you need to grind the calipers AND add spacers, some people say one or the other.

My skirts have already been shaved and trimmed, and I've fit 20s and 17s in there with no rubbing, but they were wide standard offset. The car is juiced, so I don't want a shitload of rubbing when the rear is dumped.

What are your experiences? I don't want 13x5.5, especially since I already have wheels. :thumbsdown: (No 14x6 please. We all know about that...)


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2008, 11:46 AM~9700872
> *I've read all the topics, but I'd like a little feedback.  I have 13x7 Chinas, but I've heard some people say they rub in the rear of 1994-'96 Fleetwoods, others say they don't.  Some people say to roll the rear quarters out.  Some people say you need to grind the calipers AND add spacers, some people say one or the other.
> 
> My skirts have already been shaved and trimmed, and I've fit 20s and 17s in there with no rubbing, but they were wide standard offset.  The car is juiced, so I don't want a shitload of rubbing when the rear is dumped.
> 
> What are your experiences?  I don't want 13x5.5, especially since I already have wheels. :thumbsdown: (No 14x6 please.  We all know about that...)
> 
> 
> *


well it looks like there is nothing else for you to do. if you don't want it to rub than you will need smaller wheels. or dayton/ zenniths. this is the only fix to the problem big dog


----------



## Badass94Cad

See that's what I'm trying to find out. Some people say they rub on the inner fender. Some people say if you trim the inside of the skirts, you'll be all right.

Some people say just grind the caliper and call it a day. Some say spacers. Some say both.

So which is it, before I start swapping wheels? It's cold outside! :cheesy: And if they don't fit, fuck it, I'm saving up for 14" Zeniths anyway. I just thought I'd swap the 13s from the Regal to the blue Caddy, and the 17s from the blue Cad to the white Cad. Ya know, change it up a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma

Bro...
I have rolled Ds and Chinas 13s and 14s.
The 14" Daytons never rubbed even when fully dumped.....









I switched to 13" chinas....never had an issue there either. I did have to grind the front calipers but they went right on in the rear. You also havtocut the inside skirt tabs. But you should be fine.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jan 15 2008, 03:20 PM~9701111
> *Bro...
> I have rolled Ds and Chinas 13s and 14s.
> The 14" Daytons never rubbed even when fully dumped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to 13" chinas....never had an issue there either. I did have to grind the front calipers but they went right on in the rear.  You also havtocut the inside skirt tabs. But you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics man. :thumbsup: That's the feedback I was hoping to hear. Grinding the calipers is nothing, but I wanted to hear if they'd clear in the rear. Like I said, I've already trimmed the skirt tabs and bent the levers back, so they cleared 20x9 and 17x8.5 standards with no rubs. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Badass94Cad, lil ese, *ogwirewheels*

This dude should know. My 13x7s are OG.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2008, 12:29 PM~9701183
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Badass94Cad, lil ese, ogwirewheels
> 
> This dude should know.  My 13x7s are OG.
> *


well every car is diffrent my homie had d's on his big body and then put some chinas and fit no problem but mine i needed to put spacers with no grinding and rollout my fenders to make fit. both of us needed to cut the skirt and shit too. so i just ordered my new set of wheel from kieth with 13x5.5's for the back. i want to lay as low as possible for the ass with no rubbing. oh yea all of our wheels were 13x7's too.hope it helps out homie


----------



## Badass94Cad

Cool cool. Post a pic! :biggrin:


Anybody else fit 13x7 in the rear with minimal mods, ie. just trimming inside the skirts?


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2008, 01:48 PM~9701737
> *Cool cool.  Post a pic! :biggrin:
> Anybody else fit 13x7 in the rear with minimal mods, ie. just trimming inside the skirts?
> *


as soon as kieth gets them to me i will post pics of it.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 15 2008, 05:21 PM~9701975
> *as soon as kieth gets them to me i will post pics of it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

went the hard route on mine, cut the rear axle 3" and perfect fit with roadsters, known to have the biggest offset but not so fun when I have to replace an axle :angry:


----------



## Silentdawg

went the hard route on mine, cut the rear axle 3" and perfect fit with 13X7 roadsters, known to have the biggest offset but not so fun when I have to replace an axle :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 15 2008, 05:21 PM~9701975
> *as soon as kieth gets them to me i will post pics of it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 15 2008, 05:21 PM~9701975
> *as soon as kieth gets them to me i will post pics of it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

went the hard route on mine, cut the rear axle 3" and perfect fit with 13X7 roadsters, known to have the biggest offset but not so fun when I have to replace an axle :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn, I'm planning to shorten the axle anyway to fit something different, but I was hoping to slap these 13s on in the meantime. :cheesy: 

Anybody else with experience putting 13x7 in the rear?


----------



## tlc64impala

bump


----------



## 3whlcmry

13s on both of my old fleetwoods no problem all i had to do is grind the caliper and shave the skirts in the rear and slap them on


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jan 18 2008, 11:10 AM~9725720
> *13s on both of my old fleetwoods no problem all i had to do is grind the caliper and shave the skirts in the rear and slap them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks. I'm digging those patters.


----------



## Bzauto05

Whats good Jeff..plan on throwing the 13's on Blue Lac huh? that would be hot! i just recently picked up another Big Body 95 black on grey . I plan on rolling 13's soon as spring hits.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i am gonna be switching out my 14" for 13's and my question to you guys rolling 13's on these big bodies, is it hywy safe, im sayin 55-60 mp3 1 hr road trips? please respond if you know, thanks.


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 19 2008, 01:43 PM~9733648
> *i am gonna be switching out my 14" for 13's and my question to you guys rolling 13's on these big bodies, is it hywy safe, im sayin 55-60 mp3  1 hr road trips?  please respond if you know, thanks.
> *


i roll my 93 on 13s on the freeway many times never had problem with having a blowout or anything drove pretty fast 2 keep your distance just in case the other car suddenly stops


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jan 19 2008, 05:56 PM~9734904
> *i roll my 93 on 13s on the freeway many times never had problem with having a blowout or anything drove pretty fast 2 keep your distance just in case the other car suddenly stops
> *


 what psi do you run?


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 19 2008, 01:43 PM~9733648
> *i am gonna be switching out my 14" for 13's and my question to you guys rolling 13's on these big bodies, is it hywy safe, im sayin 55-60 mp3  1 hr road trips?  please respond if you know, thanks.
> *


 Used to do 85+...on the freeway all the time....155/80s......never an issue. This was with no rear shocks or accums of any kind either.
Was running 65-70 psi.


----------



## jrstribley

only way to roll on a fleetwood


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

x2,^^^^^

anybody got some pics of what is needed in the front or back? how much grinding on the caliper is needed in the front?


----------



## Beanerking1

i used a 1/4 in. spacer with no grinding at all. tha back just bolted on.
trim the skirt out, fold the inside of the chrome strip inside and done deal :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2008, 12:46 PM~9700872
> *Oops, I meant 1993-'96 Fleetwoods.
> 
> I've read all the topics, but I'd like a little feedback.  I have 13x7 Chinas, but I've heard some people say they rub in the rear, others say they don't.  Some people say to roll the rear quarters out.  Some people say you need to grind the calipers AND add spacers, some people say one or the other.
> 
> My skirts have already been shaved and trimmed, and I've fit 20s and 17s in there with no rubbing, but they were wide standard offset.  The car is juiced, so I don't want a shitload of rubbing when the rear is dumped.
> 
> What are your experiences?  I don't want 13x5.5, especially since I already have wheels. :thumbsdown: (No 14x6 please.  We all know about that...)
> 
> 
> *



*I USE TO RUN 13 7'S PRETENDOS AND THOSE RUBBED IN THE BACK. GOT A SET OF REAL DAYTONS AND PROBLEM SOLVED!!!! NO RUBBING. I NEEDED TO SHAVE THE SKIRT IN THE REAR, ALSO THE CALIPERS IN THE FRONT WITH SPACERS.*


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jan 18 2008, 09:37 PM~9729711
> *Whats good Jeff..plan on throwing the 13's on Blue Lac huh? that would be hot! i just recently picked up another Big Body 95 black on grey . I plan on rolling 13's soon as spring hits.
> *


What's up Billy.  Yeah, I'm thinking I'll slap the 13s on the blue one this year, and put the 17s on the white one. :biggrin: 

We're going to have quite the lineup of Fleetwoods this year.


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

what size disc brake yall got on front with 13's and 14's?how big can you go?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

with what wheels or calipers? 
u can go up to whatever i seen these bitches on 28s


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Jan 28 2008, 05:18 PM~9804201
> *what size disc brake yall got on front with 13's and 14's?how big can you go?
> *


I don't get it. :dunno: You obviously can't go any bigger than stock sized rotors if you're putting 13s on considering you have to grind the caliper just to make the wheels fit. :scrutinize:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 15 2008, 03:45 PM~9701722
> *well every car is diffrent my homie had d's on his big body and then put some chinas and fit no problem but mine i needed to put spacers with no grinding and rollout my fenders to make fit. both of us needed to cut the skirt and shit too. so i just ordered my new set of wheel from kieth with 13x5.5's for the back. i want to lay as low as possible for the ass with no rubbing. oh yea all of our wheels were 13x7's too.hope it helps out homie
> *


ya there not all the same,i know someone who had 14x6 get close to the lip...............and another guy with 14x7 with room to spare.................it's realy the only car to have a large amount of them be different.....weird


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

got my 13's today minus the KO, but didnt try them for clearence yet


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 09:20 PM~9826708
> *got my 13's today, but didnt try them for clearence yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 30 2008, 10:21 PM~9826715
> *:0
> *


im kreepin up on yas :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 09:21 PM~9826718
> *im kreepin up on yas  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 19 2008, 12:43 PM~9733648
> *i am gonna be switching out my 14" for 13's and my question to you guys rolling 13's on these big bodies, is it hywy safe, im sayin 55-60 mp3  1 hr road trips?  please respond if you know, thanks.
> *


Were the 14's you had on before, chinas? And did they rub?

I might be going to opposite route, from 13's to 14's. Need new rims but still undecided....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 20 2008, 07:33 PM~9742027
> *i used a 1/4 in. spacer with no grinding at all. tha back just bolted on.
> trim the skirt out, fold the inside of the chrome strip inside and done deal :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME ASAP


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 31 2008, 01:26 AM~9828479
> *Were the 14's you had on before, chinas? And did they rub?
> 
> I might be going to opposite route, from 13's to 14's. Need new rims but still undecided....
> *


 i ran 14 x6 in the back with 175x70. rubbing when the ass was dropped, hit the switch once and your good. 


im keeping my 14's just incase these 13's are to much of a head ache


----------



## BIG DAWG

Alright, thanks for the info.


----------



## BIG DAWG

One more thing Mike, did you go 13x6 for the rear also?


----------



## Scrilla

13x7s Pretendos... Just Trimmed And Altered The Arm In Rear Skirt... No Rub... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

got the rears on today, hits to hard on passenger side. i should have 2-3 more inches to go before i am settil low as possible too. back to 14-6's i go


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 3 2008, 07:51 PM~9856925
> *One more thing Mike, did you go 13x6 for the rear also?
> *


13x7, dont know how these guys are running chinas. i bent the little lip way out and it hits inside. unless i cut the body itself, they wont clear


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 4 2008, 04:58 PM~9863042
> *13x7, dont know how these guys are running chinas. i bent the little lip way out and it hits inside. unless i cut the body itself, they wont clear
> *


  happened to me too, u gotta hit it out with a hammer a lil, it barely rubs on this one spot but it makes a big noise. im juss gonna get some dayton 13x7s n they are suppose to fit perfect


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 4 2008, 04:56 PM~9863035
> *got the rears on today, hits to hard on passenger side. i should have 2-3 more inches to go before i am settil low as possible too. back to 14-6's i go
> *


 Do you have adjustable upper trialing arms bro?.
I know on my 94 with 13" chinas one arm "opened" up a bit and caused the rear end to pull to the left about 1"-1 1/2" or so and one sde started to rub till I even them out.
I suppose the same could be said in reverse........using adjustable uppers may allow you to pull one side over if need be...(?)

PM me your number again bro if ya would. Would like to give ya some money....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Feb 4 2008, 08:19 PM~9864574
> *Do you have adjustable upper trialing arms bro?.
> I know on my 94 with 13" chinas one arm "opened" up a bit and caused the rear end to pull to the left about 1"-1 1/2" or so and one sde started to rub till I even them out.
> I suppose the same could be said in reverse........using adjustable uppers may allow you to pull one side over if need be...(?)
> 
> PM me your number again bro if ya would. Would like to give ya some money....
> *


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

That sucks. I've got to try mine this weekend to see if they'll fit.


----------



## 2low2rl

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jan 15 2008, 02:20 PM~9701111
> *Bro...
> I have rolled Ds and Chinas 13s and 14s.
> The 14" Daytons never rubbed even when fully dumped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to 13" chinas....never had an issue there either. I did have to grind the front calipers but they went right on in the rear.  You also havtocut the inside skirt tabs. But you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OH SHIT. WAS YOUR RIDE IN THE SPIDER LOC - BLUTIFUL VIDEO.*


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 2 2008, 12:18 PM~9848549
> *fuck grinding people who grind are dumbasses.    Double the spacers on each side buy some crager style lug nuts then bore the holes on your adapter to the diameter of the lug nut no grinding full thread secure adapter !!!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## R0L0

all i ride is on 13"z dayton'z or zenith'z


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 7 2008, 04:18 AM~9884767
> *OH SHIT. WAS YOUR RIDE IN THE SPIDER LOC - BLUTIFUL VIDEO.
> *


i think that one was bluer.
looks like it though... :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

Spider Jokes was more of like a pearl powder blue


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Badass94Cad

These muthafuckaz (13x7 Chinas) grind like hell, especially on the passenger side, when dumped low. :tears: Time to roll the quarter a bit....


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT for rubbin Chinas. :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jan 15 2008, 12:20 PM~9701111
> *Bro...
> I have rolled Ds and Chinas 13s and 14s.
> The 14" Daytons never rubbed even when fully dumped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to 13" chinas....never had an issue there either. I did have to grind the front calipers but they went right on in the rear.  You also havtocut the inside skirt tabs. But you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant beat the look of 13 7s on a big body


----------



## Badass94Cad

RUB-a-dub-dub


----------



## Badass94Cad

Oh yeah, when I dumped the car, the stainless on the rear quarters popped off. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 15 2008, 03:45 PM~9701722
> *well every car is diffrent my homie had d's on his big body and then put some chinas and fit no problem but mine i needed to put spacers with no grinding and rollout my fenders to make fit. both of us needed to cut the skirt and shit too. so i just ordered my new set of wheel from kieth with 13x5.5's for the back. i want to lay as low as possible for the ass with no rubbing. oh yea all of our wheels were 13x7's too.hope it helps out homie
> *


How do people roll out the rear quarters? I've heard of people sticking old bats in there and shit. I need a little bit of clearance on both sides, especially on the passenger side, because the 13x7s rub, and they actually popped the rear quarter stainless off. :uh: :twak:

Shortened rear is in the works, but in the meantime, I have to be able to dump it. :tears:


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Kid Dee

Ive had the same problems i switched out my 14x7 out of my 95' it used to rub the tire on the inside. so switched it out to 13x7 tire dont rub but it catches the lip a bit. rolled the lip but still catches, hit the switch up once and your good but io wanna be able to drive it laid. its the same problem passenger side of mine also. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Mar 25 2008, 06:34 PM~10253685
> *Ive had the same problems i switched out my 14x7 out of my 95' it used to rub the tire on the inside. so switched it out to 13x7 tire dont rub but it catches the lip a bit. rolled the lip but still catches, hit the switch up once and your good but io wanna be able to drive it laid. its the same problem passenger side of mine also. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yup...I guess I'm keeping the 17" standards on there til the short rear is done.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 13 2008, 09:09 AM~10157818
> *How do people roll out the rear quarters?  I've heard of people sticking old bats in there and shit.  I need a little bit of clearance on both sides, especially on the passenger side, because the 13x7s rub, and they actually popped the rear quarter stainless off. :uh: :twak:
> 
> Shortened rear is in the works, but in the meantime, I have to be able to dump it. :tears:
> *


run big coils until the rear end is shortened... LOL


----------



## Beanerking1

i just used 13x5.5's on mine. look good you can't notice unless you know what you are looking for.


----------



## eyeneff

So for those who fit 13x7 with minimal mods, do you know what kind of China you had (OG, Gangster, etc.)?

I think I saw Badass94Cad say he had OG's? Anyone else fit those? How?


----------



## Badass94Cad

Yeah, and mine rub inside the quarter panel. Nothing you can really trim/bend to make it go away without shortening the rear. But TTT for others' input...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 5 2008, 11:21 AM~10578468
> *You ever try rolling the fenders?
> *


I was going to, but it seemed like too much...They rub inside the quarter, and it's like a double layer in there, plus the force of dumping the car over the wheels pushes out the quarters, popping off the rear quarter stainless steel. I assumed it wouldn't line up properly if I tried to force the quarters out further. :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad

This is why I'm just shortening my rearend.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 6 2008, 07:33 AM~10586612
> *This is why I'm just shortening my rearend.
> *


Damn, that sucks. I was hoping there was another answer.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 6 2008, 08:23 AM~10586797
> *Damn, that sucks. I was hoping there was another answer.
> *


If there is, I hope someone posts it.

I have a shortened rear for it either way, but it sure would be nice to roll with the 13s until that project is done, know what I mean.


----------



## kustombuilder

Knockoff chips are now available.Pm me if your interested.

New Caddy logo is in the pic.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Thanks, but dressing up wheels that don't fit doesn't help. :tears:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2008, 12:15 PM~10578753
> *I was going to, but it seemed like too much...They rub inside the quarter, and it's like a double layer in there, plus the force of dumping the car over the wheels pushes out the quarters, popping off the rear quarter stainless steel.  I assumed it wouldn't line up properly if I tried to force the quarters out further. :dunno:
> *


ive got the same exact issue with my car. i trimmed the skirt and did all that shit but it didnt help. i bought 14x6 OGs and the problem went away, now it only makes that rubbing noise when i hit a hard dip or turn


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10586837
> *ive got the same exact issue with my car. i trimmed the skirt and did all that shit but it didnt help. i bought 14x6 OGs and the problem went away, now it only makes that rubbing noise when i hit a hard dip or turn
> *


Yeah, that's another thing that drives me crazy about Fleetwoods - the flex in the rear when you turn! The wheels are already so close to the quarters or skirts that they rub! Even my 17" standards rub around bends when the car is low, especially with the extended skirts.


----------



## BigPoppa

My boy hacked and grinded and sanded and made them fit. Can't really tell unless you're looking right down the fender, the skirt hides most of the work and it's only on the passenger side. It pains me looking at it. He also got something to stiffen the springs a little so it doesn't bounce too low. I'll try to get pics


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 6 2008, 09:20 AM~10587043
> *My boy hacked and grinded and sanded and made them fit.  Can't really tell unless you're looking right down the fender, the skirt hides most of the work and it's only on the passenger side.  It pains me looking at it.  He also got something to stiffen the springs a little so it doesn't bounce too low.  I'll try to get pics
> *


 hno: Doesn't sound pretty. :nono:


----------



## Scrilla

:no:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10586837
> *ive got the same exact issue with my car. i trimmed the skirt and did all that shit but it didnt help. i bought 14x6 OGs and the problem went away, now it only makes that rubbing noise when i hit a hard dip or turn
> *


Yeah, I was thinking of just going with 14x6's too until I get some Daytons.
Are you rolling stock, juiced, or bagged?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 6 2008, 09:20 AM~10587043
> *My boy hacked and grinded and sanded and made them fit.  Can't really tell unless you're looking right down the fender, the skirt hides most of the work and it's only on the passenger side.  It pains me looking at it.  He also got something to stiffen the springs a little so it doesn't bounce too low.  I'll try to get pics
> *


LOL. That first part sounds painful!
But only the passenger side? Did the driver side fit OK?
Definitely sounds like work, but a pic would be good if you can.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 6 2008, 01:27 PM~10590278
> *LOL. That first part sounds painful!
> But only the passenger side? Did the driver side fit OK?
> Definitely sounds like work, but a pic would be good if you can.
> *


He cut down the driver's side lip some, it didn't give him nearly as much problems as the other side. The kicker is that one of his front chinas got a leak that blew out on him on the way home from a show. He borrowed a spare Dayton from someone and since the backspacing was different, the caliper rubbed. So that made him think that that little bit made all the difference and wished he could have some up on some Ds. Live and learn I guess, I told him and told him....

And it isn't pretty but unless you know what you're looking for you can't really tell.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 6 2008, 03:22 PM~10590161
> *Yeah, I was thinking of just going with 14x6's too until I get some Daytons.
> Are you rolling stock, juiced, or bagged?
> *


for now its just stock


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 6 2008, 08:00 PM~10592868
> *He cut down the driver's side lip some, it didn't give him nearly as much problems as the other side.  The kicker is that one of his front chinas got a leak that blew out on him on the way home from a show.  He borrowed a spare Dayton from someone and since the backspacing was different, the caliper rubbed.  So that made him think that that little bit made all the difference and wished he could have some up on some Ds.  Live and learn I guess, I told him and told him....
> 
> And it isn't pretty but unless you know what you're looking for you can't really tell.
> *


Word.  
Guess it's still easier than tearing out fenders and firewall to stuff 22's in a minitruck.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10592949
> *for now its just stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rollin in tha MD! I'm from VA, used to work in College Park.  

I may just run 14x6 too for now. Mines bagged though, and I think I read here that someone had theirs bagged and the tires rubbed some when dumped in the rear.

Fuck it, maybe I'll just roll standards in the back since the skirt covers most of the wheel anyway :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10597157
> *Rollin in tha MD! I'm from VA, used to work in College Park.
> 
> I may just run 14x6 too for now. Mines bagged though, and I think I read here that someone had theirs bagged and the tires rubbed some when dumped in the rear.
> 
> Fuck it, maybe I'll just roll standards in the back since the skirt covers most of the wheel anyway  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool homie! u should come out to the LRC picnic on the 25th theres gonna be alot of eastside riders there! 
nah dont do standards, just throw on the 14x6s. but if ur worried about rubbing when dumped u could always just try 13x5.5, they wont rub AT ALL


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 7 2008, 09:00 AM~10597269
> *thats cool homie! u should come out to the LRC picnic on the 25th theres gonna be alot of eastside riders there!
> nah dont do standards, just throw on the 14x6s. but if ur worried about rubbing when dumped u could always just try 13x5.5, they wont rub AT ALL
> *


Yeah that's what I was thinking too, they're a tad more expensive cause they're such an odd size, but worth it for not rubbing.  

I'm from the DMV originally, now I'm down in Tampa, FL. I need to get back up there for a visit though, it's been awhile.
You remember a club called Royal Fantasies outta MD back in the day (around 95 96 or so)? Are they still around? I had some homies that rolled with them, they used to ride deep.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

yeah they dont roll the way the used too, i think they changed their name too. but they are some good people. i know a few of em and the dude who does my stereo stuff is an old member. 
check out low-riders.com theres alot of them on there


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 7 2008, 12:37 PM~10599092
> *yeah they dont roll the way the used too, i think they changed their name too. but they are some good people. i know  a few of em and the dude who does my stereo stuff is an old member.
> check out low-riders.com theres alot of them on there
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Badass94Cad

Ummm, ok. Thanks for posting pics. Care to comment about the *wheels*?


----------



## Guest

here is an interesting one for you..... my boys 95 rubbed crazy on one side(13x7) 
we pulled the body off wrapped the frame but when we put it back together it barley rubbed the other side. so i loosened the body mounts and just barely nudged the body and now it clears. since then i have "fixed" a couple including my 94



so if its just rubbing on one side maybe this is something to look into. 


i am thinking not all China's have the exact same offset though, i have even rotated wheels on big bodies and they either scrubbed or stopped scrubbing. 


i know what your saying about everyone having different opinions but i think its because the cars or the China's are not exact enough to all have the same results


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

thats very true.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 9 2008, 08:49 AM~10614551
> *here is an interesting one for you..... my boys 95 rubbed crazy on one side(13x7)
> we pulled the body off wrapped the frame but when we put it back together it barley rubbed the other side.  so i loosened the body mounts and just barely nudged the body and now it clears.  since then i have "fixed" a couple including my 94
> so if its just rubbing on one side maybe this is something to look into.
> i am thinking not all China's have the exact same offset though, i have even rotated wheels on big bodies and they either scrubbed or stopped scrubbing.
> i know what your saying about everyone having different opinions but i think its because the cars or the China's are not exact enough to all have the same results
> *


Definitely good points. I haven't tried to move around my body on the frame. So I assume you have to loosen all the body mounts just so you can shift the rear around though, right?  Sounds like a bit of trial and error...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 9 2008, 09:01 AM~10614608
> *Definitely good points.  I haven't tried to move around my body on the frame.  So I assume you have to loosen all the body mounts just so you can shift the rear around though, right?   Sounds like a bit of trial and error...
> *


yes, its not as easy as it sounds, but i loosen everything and take the scirts off and just barely push and lift


----------



## Guest

i cant keep that dirty ass picture up


----------



## Guest

man that shits dirty :yessad: been raining


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 9 2008, 11:23 AM~10615725
> *yes, its not as easy as it sounds, but i loosen everything and take the scirts off and just barely push and lift
> *


Cool...Thanks for the info. :thumbsup: 

Actually, come to think of it...My 13x7s rub on BOTH sides. One is harder than the other, but there's no space to compensate on the other side. :tears: I thought this might be a good fix, at least til the new rearend is in. Oh well.


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT


----------



## Chaotic Lows

IF ALL ELSE FAILS JUST RIDE EM OUT. :yessad:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

until your tire pops and you fuck up everything...


----------



## cloz grumpy

just buy 13x5.5


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 21 2008, 10:49 PM~10709147
> *just buy 13x5.5
> *


Do you still have to grind for 13x5.5?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 23 2008, 02:35 PM~10721176
> *Do you still have to grind for 13x5.5?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 23 2008, 01:35 PM~10721176
> *Do you still have to grind for 13x5.5?
> *


i didnt no spacer neither i just got them put them on and rolled


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 24 2008, 10:49 PM~10730709
> *i didnt no spacer neither  i just got them put them on and rolled
> *


Word, I'm gonna give them a shot.
Ya'll just running them in the back with 13x7 up front, or 13x5.5 all around?


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 25 2008, 07:05 PM~10734894
> *Word, I'm gonna give them a shot.
> Ya'll just running them in the back with 13x7 up front, or 13x5.5 all around?
> *


all around


----------



## cloz grumpy

13x5.5


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy+May 21 2008, 10:49 PM~10709147-->
> 
> 
> 
> just buy 13x5.5
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally got mine on last week! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 02:35 PM~10721176
> *Do you still have to grind for 13x5.5?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cloz | grumpy_@May 24 2008, 10:49 PM~10730709
> *i didnt no spacer neither  i just got them put them on and rolled
> *


FWIW, I didn't need spacers or grinding either.

I can roll with the ass dumped, and this bitch lays out HARD in the front!


























Thanks everyone for all the answers and info!


----------



## cloz grumpy

i just got some 13x7 :burn:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10858849
> *Finally got mine on last week!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I didn't need spacers or grinding either.
> 
> I can roll with the ass dumped, and this bitch lays out HARD in the front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the answers and info!
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice...I'm still waiting on my 13x5.5 to arrive. :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i rollin 14x6s and the only thing that rubs when the back is layed out is the bumper


----------



## cloz grumpy

guess i have to grind my calipers


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 15 2008, 10:40 PM~10876364
> *guess i have to grind my calipers
> *


me too  cuz im not rolling 13x5 IMO they just don't look right


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jun 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10909979
> *me too    cuz im not rolling 13x5  IMO they just don't look right
> *


i already grind the shit out of it 13x7 on it already no spacers :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad

I'm still waiting on my 13x5.5 to arrive, but just for the rear. 13x7 up front...for now. :uh: My shortened rearend project is kind of on hold. Got too much other stuff on my plate, so I took the quick and easy way out to roll, at least for the next month or so.  Just still waiting............ :dunno:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 20 2008, 01:06 AM~10911093
> *i already grind the shit out of it 13x7 on it already no spacers  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jkwhitacre

you need small spacers in da front and roll da jus a tad bit and you'll have no issues i have a 93


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by jkwhitacre_@Jun 20 2008, 04:37 PM~10915655
> *you need small spacers in da front and roll da jus a tad bit and you'll have no issues i have a 93
> *


no you dont just grind the caliper a bit i really dont like spacers


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by jkwhitacre_@Jun 20 2008, 05:37 PM~10915655
> *you need small spacers in da front and roll da jus a tad bit and you'll have no issues i have a 93
> *


:around:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> I'm still waiting on my 13x5.5 to arrive, but just for the rear. 13x7 up front...for now. :uh: My shortened rearend project is kind of on hold.
> 
> i think 13x5.5 look fine on fleetwoods, if anybody gives u any shit just roll dumped and shit on em... are you re-doing your rear end yourself?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jun 20 2008, 07:22 AM~10911818-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 13x5.5 to arrive, but just for the rear.  13x7 up front...for now. :uh:  My shortened rearend project is kind of on hold.  Got too much other stuff on my plate, so I took the quick and easy way out to roll, at least for the next month or so.   Just still waiting............ :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 23 2008, 09:31 AM~10930777
> *i think 13x5.5 look fine on fleetwoods, if anybody gives u any shit just roll dumped and shit on em... are you re-doing your rear end yourself?
> *


Yeah, 13x5.5 looks straight.
If I had to do it again though, I'd grab 13x7 for the front cause they'd fill out the fender a little better but it's only an inch and a half, and only noticeable from certain angles.
Plus it's usually overlooked by the fact that this big ass car is laid out flat on the pavement. :biggrin: 
My front wheels lift up a bit when I lay it out, so I can't imagine if that little 155/80 was stretched anymore.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 23 2008, 09:31 AM~10930777
> *i think 13x5.5 look fine on fleetwoods, if anybody gives u any shit just roll dumped and shit on em... are you re-doing your rear end yourself?
> *


Yeah, I have a set of 13x7, but they rubbed in the rear. So for the time being 13x7 up front, 13x5.5 in the rear. The 13x5.5 do look a little weak compared to the 13x7's dish, but I have extended skirts in the rear, so when it's dumped and parked you won't even notice. :biggrin:

I have a short rear that I need to sandblast, reinforce, etc. etc., but just a little slow in getting it done.  :tongue:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 23 2008, 10:11 AM~10930981
> *Yeah, I have a set of 13x7, but they rubbed in the rear.  So for the time being 13x7 up front, 13x5.5 in the rear. The 13x5.5 do look a little weak compared to the 13x7's dish, but I have extended skirts in the rear, so when it's dumped and parked you won't even notice. :biggrin:
> 
> I have a short rear that I need to sandblast, reinforce, etc. etc., but just a little slow in getting it done.  :tongue:
> *


Throw some pics up when you get them on!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 23 2008, 10:14 AM~10930988
> *Throw some pics up when you get them on!
> *


You know it! :biggrin: Just gotta mount some tires this week...


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Beanerking1

> I'm still waiting on my 13x5.5 to arrive, but just for the rear. 13x7 up front...for now. :uh: My shortened rearend project is kind of on hold.
> 
> i think 13x5.5 look fine on fleetwoods, if anybody gives u any shit just roll dumped and shit on em... are you re-doing your rear end yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2 i have 13x5.5's on my cadi and people don't even notice them. they still look good if you keep them all cleaned up.  fuck everybody else bro. its your ride and money saved is money saved. lay it out and roll on those fuckers with no rubbing :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 26 2008, 02:44 PM~10956811
> *X2 i have 13x5.5's on my cadi and people don't even notice them. they still look good if you keep them all cleaned up.   fuck everybody else bro. its your ride and money saved is money saved. lay it out and roll on those fuckers with no rubbing :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 26 2008, 02:44 PM~10956811
> *X2 i have 13x5.5's on my cadi and people don't even notice them. they still look good if you keep them all cleaned up.   fuck everybody else bro. its your ride and money saved is money saved. lay it out and roll on those fuckers with no rubbing :biggrin:
> *


hows ur project comming along? 
LMK how you cut the Sebring top when u doit


----------



## Badass94Cad

13s on the low...


----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin: 










This bitch lays out HARD


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Badass94Cad

Question for people running 13x5.5 in the rear:

I'm running 50 PSI front and rear with 155/80R13. Up front, since the wheels are 7" wide, the sidewalls are stretched and there isn't any flex. However, since the treadwidth is 5.5" and the rear wheels are 5.5", the sidewall is vertical, and there's a bit of side-to-side flex at highway speeds. Do you recommend going to a higher PSI in the rear, or just live with it?

TIA


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 04:35 AM~10978967
> *13s on the low...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Man, looks good! I've always liked the look of the big bodies slammed low.

And those are the 13x5.5's in the back? Can't really tell...  


-V-


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10980347
> *:0 Man, looks good!  I've always liked the look of the big bodies slammed low.
> 
> And those are the 13x5.5's in the back?  Can't really tell...
> -V-
> *


Thanks man.  Yeah, they're 13x5.5 in the back. I had 13x7 but they rubbed real hard, so I got these til I get my shortened rearend project off the shelf... You can't tell unless you look really close, especially with the extended skirts dipping low over the wheels.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 09:24 AM~10980372
> *Thanks man.   Yeah, they're 13x5.5 in the back.  I had 13x7 but they rubbed real hard, so I got these til I get my shortened rearend project off the shelf...  You can't tell unless you look really close, especially with the extended skirts dipping low over the wheels.
> *


Good idea... I just got my third big body Caddy recently and I might have to do that after I get the hydros...

My first one was dark blue in color and had the extended skirts. I had 14x7's in the front and 14x6's in the back. I had that Caddy (with hyros) slam as low as possible and still be able to roll. No rubbing. Here's a couple pics of it:


















My 2nd big body had hydros, didn't have the extended skirts, had 13x7s all around and strangly enough, had no rubbing at all.

This 3rd one I have now has 13x7's with the extended skirts and doesn't seem to rub when rollin', except when I hit a dip or pull into a drive way at an angle, then it rubs a little on the passenger side. It's not lifted yet, but I'm getting the hydros this week... so I'm hoping that when the hydros are in and it slams low, it won't rub. If it does, I might do what you did and get the 13x5.5's.  

You're right though -- with the extended skirts, you can't tell anyways!


----------



## Badass94Cad

Real nice man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

13"'s all day!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 11:48 AM~10981496
> *Real nice man! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks... It was pretty clean for a daily driver... To this day, I regret selling it... and that was now four or five years ago! I better keep this one I have now! :biggrin: 

Well, thanks man... Your Caddy looks really clean!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 30 2008, 03:02 PM~10981587
> *Thanks... It was pretty clean for a daily driver... To this day, I regret selling it... and that was now four or five years ago!  I better keep this one I have now!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well, thanks man... Your Caddy looks really clean!
> *


Thanks...I try to keep it clean. It was my daily for a few years too. This is my current daily...lowered and sitting on 17s and Vogues.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 12:04 PM~10981609
> *Thanks...I try to keep it clean.  It was my daily for a few years too.  This is my current daily...lowered and sitting on 17s and Vogues.  *


Ya know, I'm not a big fan of wheels larger than 14s, BUT, the 17s look real nice! The Vogues go perfect with the white color of your Caddy, too...


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 07:25 AM~10979085
> *Question for people running 13x5.5 in the rear:
> 
> I'm running 50 PSI front and rear with 155/80R13.  Up front, since the wheels are 7" wide, the sidewalls are stretched and there isn't any flex.  However, since the treadwidth is 5.5" and the rear wheels are 5.5", the sidewall is vertical, and there's a bit of side-to-side flex at highway speeds.  Do you recommend going to a higher PSI in the rear, or just live with it?
> 
> TIA
> *


never happend to me 
:dunno: 
now i got 13x7 :cheesy:


----------



## TYTE9D

i went to put my 13" d's on yesterday and ended up having to grind the caliper and do 1/4" spacers on front. anybody else have to do it that way? :uh: no rubbing in the rear though.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 1 2008, 04:14 AM~10987332
> *i went to put my 13" d's on yesterday and ended up having to grind the caliper and do 1/4" spacers on front. anybody else have to do it that way? :uh: no rubbing in the rear though.
> *


Calipers need to be ground, but I didn't use spacers.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 1 2008, 04:53 AM~10987519
> *Calipers need to be ground, but I didn't use spacers.
> *


damn, i ground them down hella and they still rub the caliper. so i got some spacers. :uh: 

anybody got pics of were they grind on the calipers?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 1 2008, 11:03 AM~10988426
> *damn, i ground them down hella and they still rub the caliper. so i got some spacers. :uh:
> 
> anybody got pics of were they grind on the calipers?
> *


I smoothed the ears and the pins and all over the top/front of the caliper, smoothing anything that had protrusions. Use a little paint or grease on the caliper, spin the wheel, see where it rubs, grind, repeat as necessary.  It took me a while to get it right on one side...one was easier than the other for some reason. :dunno:


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 07:35 AM~10978967
> *13s on the low...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any pics of the vette???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 1 2008, 10:51 AM~10988977
> *I smoothed the ears and the pins and all over the top/front of the caliper, smoothing anything that had protrusions.  Use a little paint or grease on the caliper, spin the wheel, see where it rubs, grind, repeat as necessary.   It took me a while to get it right on one side...one was easier than the other for some reason. :dunno:
> *


good info thanks!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 08:25 AM~10979085
> *Question for people running 13x5.5 in the rear:
> 
> I'm running 50 PSI front and rear with 155/80R13.  Up front, since the wheels are 7" wide, the sidewalls are stretched and there isn't any flex.  However, since the treadwidth is 5.5" and the rear wheels are 5.5", the sidewall is vertical, and there's a bit of side-to-side flex at highway speeds.  Do you recommend going to a higher PSI in the rear, or just live with it?
> 
> TIA
> *


Yeah, I'm running 50 PSI and I noticed that too, I've just been living with it.
It's probably straight to try a higher PSI, but if someone who's already done it speaks up we don't have to be the guinea pigs :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 2 2008, 09:23 PM~11000990
> *Yeah, I'm running 50 PSI and I noticed that too, I've just been living with it.
> It's probably straight to try a higher PSI, but if someone who's already done it speaks up we don't have to be the guinea pigs  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

the only way to roll...has to be on 13's


----------



## 29775

question

if you roll on zeniths will it still rub


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 2 2008, 07:23 PM~11000990
> *Yeah, I'm running 50 PSI and I noticed that too, I've just been living with it.
> It's probably straight to try a higher PSI, but if someone who's already done it speaks up we don't have to be the guinea pigs  :biggrin:
> *


i use to roll 65-70 psi on my old big body, daily driven, 155/80s, but with no swithces


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 01:27 PM~11022564
> *the only way to roll...has to be on 13's
> *


 :0 holy smokes! nice car homie.  heres mine, i finally took some pics with the 13" 88 spoke d's.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 6 2008, 04:16 PM~11023365
> *:0 holy smokes! nice car homie.  heres mine, i finally took some pics with the 13" 88 spoke d's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 03:27 PM~11022564
> *the only way to roll...has to be on 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Clean homie!


----------



## sicksided

here you go 13x7 chinas, no rubbing in the rear (didnt have to do anything to the rear) and no grinding in the front, just added 1/4" spacers... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 6 2008, 03:16 PM~11023365
> *:0 holy smokes! nice car homie.  heres mine, i finally took some pics with the 13" 88 spoke d's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Clean ride man... has a nice low stance to it too.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 7 2008, 10:27 PM~11034823
> *Damn!  Clean ride man... has a nice low stance to it too.
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2008, 09:24 AM~10980372
> *Thanks man.   Yeah, they're 13x5.5 in the back.  I had 13x7 but they rubbed real hard, so I got these til I get my shortened rearend project off the shelf...  You can't tell unless you look really close, especially with the extended skirts dipping low over the wheels.
> *


Well, Mr. Badass94, I had to end up doing what you did... I just ordered some 13x5.5's for the back of my Caddy. I just got it lifted, put on Skim's extended skirts and it rubs on the skirts  But after seeing the pics of your 5.5's, I don't think it looks too bad  I'll be posting up pics when I get the rims on.  


-V-


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 8 2008, 02:35 PM~11038470
> *Well, Mr. Badass94, I had to end up doing what you did... I just ordered some 13x5.5's for the back of my Caddy.  I just got it lifted, put on Skim's extended skirts and it rubs on the skirts    But after seeing the pics of your 5.5's, I don't think it looks too bad    I'll be posting up pics when I get the rims on.
> -V-
> *


----------



## TYTE9D

sup homies? is it just my car or does anybody else's car have trouble going over 107mph with 13's?


----------



## cloz grumpy

try stepping on the break watch ur car swerve :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11074309
> *sup homies? is it just my car or does anybody else's car have trouble going over 107mph with 13's?
> *


You have to re-flash the PCM so your speedometer/odometer are correct, and you can also eliminate the 107 mph speed governor, though IDK why you would want to if your speedometer is actually correct... 

BTW...when your speedo reads 107, you're really doing about 85, still pretty fast for a big body on 13s. :0


----------



## El Volo

Hey what's up Badass94... Here's a pic of my Caddy I took yesterday with the 5.5's on the back.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 07:55 AM~11082914
> *Hey what's up Badass94... Here's a pic of my Caddy I took yesterday with the 5.5's on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAZZ UP VOLO WENT DIT YOU GOT YOURE WHEELS ???


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Jul 14 2008, 07:02 AM~11082952
> *WAZZ UP  VOLO WENT DIT YOU GOT YOURE WHEELS ???
> *


What's up Big E!? Yeah man, those are the rims on the ride... Thanks OG Wires! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 14 2008, 05:02 AM~11082336
> *You have to re-flash the PCM so your speedometer/odometer are correct, and you can also eliminate the 107 mph speed governor, though IDK why you would want to if your speedometer is actually correct...
> 
> BTW...when your speedo reads 107, you're really doing about 85, still pretty fast for a big body on 13s.  :0
> *


yah i figured it wasn't actually going 107 but how do i get the pcm re-flashed? thanks homie!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 14 2008, 12:26 PM~11083913
> * how do i get the pcm re-flashed? thanks homie!
> *


x2


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 14 2008, 12:26 PM~11083913
> *how do i get the pcm re-flashed? thanks homie!
> *


x3 :biggrin: 
I assume it has to be done at a shop, but does it have to be the dealership or can it be a decent tire shop?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 15 2008, 10:48 AM~11092653
> *x3  :biggrin:
> I assume it has to be done at a shop, but does it have to be the dealership or can it be a decent tire shop?
> *


i was guessing a transmission shop


----------



## legacylac

DONT GET AN OUTSIDE SHOP TO DO IT, TAKE IT TO A DEALERSHIP, THE DEALERSHIP HAS THE RIGHT TOOLS(FLASH THE PCM)


----------



## legacylac

SORRY I READ UP FURTHER, IF THE SPEEDO IS READING WRONG, YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE POWER CONTROL MODULE MORE LESS RETRAINED TO THE TIRE SIZE THEY HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT THE REVOLUTIONS VERSUS WHAT THE ORIGINAL REVOLUTIONS ARE.WITH 13S IT IS HARD TO GET EXCACT


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by legacylac+Jul 15 2008, 11:27 AM~11092943-->
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET AN OUTSIDE SHOP TO DO IT, TAKE IT TO A DEALERSHIP, THE DEALERSHIP HAS THE RIGHT TOOLS(FLASH THE PCM)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-legacylac_@Jul 15 2008, 11:30 AM~11092961
> *SORRY I READ UP FURTHER, IF THE SPEEDO IS READING WRONG, YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE POWER CONTROL MODULE MORE LESS RETRAINED TO THE TIRE SIZE THEY HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT THE REVOLUTIONS VERSUS WHAT THE ORIGINAL REVOLUTIONS ARE.WITH 13S IT IS HARD TO GET EXCACT
> *


  
Thanks homie!


----------



## eyeneff

In the mean time, you can do the math in your head to estimate how fast you're going.

For me with 155/80-13 I subtract 18% from the speedo reading. (based from the size tire I had on the stocks)

Other tire sizes can be figured out here
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

I just got my 96 yesterday and as soon as I got off of work I went straight to the rim shop and got some 13 chinas, I was going to get some color matched ones from homeboys but I am not sure that I am going to keep the color of my fleet very long so once I decide the color, ill get the color matched 13's. To my surprise the 13x7 rub as soon as the put the car down. I didn't give a fuck cuz I don't like the way the 13x5.5 looked so I took off the skirts and mashed home. The 13's didn't rub at all without the skirts which made me happy cuz now I know the pedo is with the skirt and not the fenders. I was going 65 on the freeway and not one rub. Now for you fooz that just had issues with the skirts and not the fenders. Does anyone have any pix of what areas to grind on the skirts, I read I have to cut the tabs off but how much? Any advise, I will post pix tomorrow after I finish detailing her.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 17 2008, 10:25 PM~11117592
> *I just got my 96 yesterday and as soon as I got off of work I went straight to the rim shop and got some 13 chinas, I was going to get some color matched ones from homeboys but I am not sure that I am going to keep the color of my fleet very long so once I decide the color, ill get the color matched 13's.  To my surprise the 13x7 rub as soon as the put the car down.  I didn't give a fuck cuz I don't like the way the 13x5.5 looked so I took off the skirts and mashed home.  The 13's didn't rub at all without the skirts which made me happy cuz now I know the pedo is with the skirt and not the fenders.  I was going 65 on the freeway and not one rub.  Now for you fooz that just had issues with the skirts and not the fenders. Does anyone have any pix of what areas to grind on the skirts, I read I have to cut the tabs off but how much?  Any advise, I will post pix tomorrow after I finish detailing her.
> *


cut the tabs down all the way, did you have any clearance issues with the front brake calipers?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 18 2008, 12:25 AM~11117592
> *I just got my 96 yesterday and as soon as I got off of work I went straight to the rim shop and got some 13 chinas, I was going to get some color matched ones from homeboys but I am not sure that I am going to keep the color of my fleet very long so once I decide the color, ill get the color matched 13's.  To my surprise the 13x7 rub as soon as the put the car down.  I didn't give a fuck cuz I don't like the way the 13x5.5 looked so I took off the skirts and mashed home.  The 13's didn't rub at all without the skirts which made me happy cuz now I know the pedo is with the skirt and not the fenders.  I was going 65 on the freeway and not one rub.  Now for you fooz that just had issues with the skirts and not the fenders. Does anyone have any pix of what areas to grind on the skirts, I read I have to cut the tabs off but how much?  Any advise, I will post pix tomorrow after I finish detailing her.
> *


Lucky you...Mine rubbed on the inside of both quarters. :tears:

Trim the plastic tabs almost all the way, but I like to leave maybe 1/4" of material or so, so the handle still has something to bite onto. Bend the handle in toward the inside of the skirt a bit so it'll lay snug up against the inside of the skirt, and you should be good to go. Dremel works, but I prefer a good old hacksaw.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2008, 09:55 AM~11082914
> *Hey what's up Badass94... Here's a pic of my Caddy I took yesterday with the 5.5's on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks real slick man.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 17 2008, 11:23 PM~11117957
> *cut the tabs down all the way, did you have any clearance issues with the front brake calipers?
> *



Nope, I was thinkin about that as I drove on the freeway and she rides smooth on 13's. Only problem was the skirts but i will take those tabs off to day and I post pix of how I did it. Thanks homies.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 18 2008, 11:02 AM~11119785
> *Nope, I was thinkin about that as I drove on the freeway and she rides smooth on 13's.  Only problem was the skirts but i will take those tabs off to day and I post pix of how I did it. Thanks homies.
> *


It's not rocket science. Trimming plastic tabs takes about 30 seconds for both skirts.


----------



## TYTE9D

95 and 96 calipers are the same right? so it's true only chinas will clear the front calipers without grinding.


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jul 18 2008, 11:05 AM~11120710-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's not rocket science.  Trimming plastic tabs takes about 30 seconds for both skirts.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TYTE95_@Jul 18 2008, 12:29 PM~11121324
> *95 and 96 calipers are the same right? so it's true only chinas will clear the front calipers without grinding.
> *



Yea, I used a hack saw and they came off easy as fuck. Now they fit on there with no rubbing, and yea chinas will clear the front with no grinding or spacers. But I hear thats not always the case. I will detail my ride tomorrow and put the cadi chips on then Ill post some pix, I havent posted any yet so the "pics or it didn't happen" shit wont apply to me anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 18 2008, 11:07 PM~11125566
> *Yea, I used a hack saw and they came off easy as fuck.  Now they fit on there with no rubbing,  and yea chinas will clear the front with no grinding or spacers.  But I hear thats not always the case.  I will detail my ride tomorrow and put the cadi chips on then Ill post some pix, I havent posted any yet so the "pics or it didn't happen" shit wont apply to me anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

Alright Fockers here she is, a 1996 Clean Fleetwood Brougham with 56,000 miles. I got her for 8,500 from MA so after shipping and taxes and bullshit you know the deal. :0 I just got the 13x7 with the cadi chips installed two days ago. I lucked out cuz the skirts just needed the tabs cut off and they fit perfectly with no rubbing, same for the calipers. :biggrin: I was scared with all of the caliper and skirt issues I read about and I didn't want to put 5.5's in the back I didn't give a fuck how bad the 7 would rub but I lucked out. Now , since this is my daily and I am getting married, next year, I wont be able to put switches for a while, Hopefully I can get some bumps soon. Ok cabrones, pics and it did happen. :0 
Oh and that is my neice helping me out. In the pix i am accross the street at the homies house, you can see my house with my 64 in the drive way in the background. In our block we got 10 lo lo's that all chill together at each others houses and its funny cuz there are a lot of houses for sale and when the people come to look they see us and bounce hella quick. If they would talk to us they would know that were are all about the community, :dunno:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

Oh and what PSI are you guys running, In my champions it says maximum PSI is 44, but I got Coopers on the lac and it says 35 max PSI, they looked really low so I put 40. What do you guys think.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 19 2008, 06:40 PM~11129029
> *Oh and what PSI are you guys running, In my champions it says maximum PSI is 44, but I got Coopers on the lac and it says 35 max PSI, they looked really low so I put 40. What do you guys think.
> *


No problem. You'll be fine. :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

i run about 40-45.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 20 2008, 01:08 AM~11130286
> *i run about 40-45.
> *


Yeah, think mine are at 50 and I ride over 50 miles daily on the expressway.


----------



## voodoochassis

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 15 2008, 02:26 PM~9702018
> *went the hard route on mine, cut the rear axle 3" and perfect fit with 13X7 roadsters, known to have the biggest offset but not so fun when I have to replace an axle :angry:
> *


just for future reference..if you need axles www.hudlow.com 125.00 any size or spline 4340 racing axles never worry about breaking again..


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11129029
> *Oh and what PSI are you guys running, In my champions it says maximum PSI is 44, but I got Coopers on the lac and it says 35 max PSI, they looked really low so I put 40. What do you guys think.
> *


I run 50 in mine. Anything lower than like 45 psi and the tires look too low.


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT...Because people keep asking.


----------



## Badass94Cad

X2


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 8 2008, 03:02 PM~11813408
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## Badass94Cad

:yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

OG WIRE gunmetal black spokes, gold, n' chrome. daily driver


----------



## Bajito93




----------



## Hellraizer

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 6 2008, 09:08 PM~10592949
> *for now its just stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Oct 12 2008, 02:28 PM~11843474
> *:angry:
> *


  ?


----------



## pfccrider

read this topic and had one question what if i want to run 14's and skirts? should a get 14x6 china for the back and 14x 7 for the front? thanks for the help


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Oct 14 2008, 09:19 PM~11863678
> *read this topic and had one question what if i want to run 14's and skirts? should a get 14x6 china for the back and 14x 7 for the front? thanks for the help
> *


Yes, unless they're Daytons or Zeniths. Chinas will rub, for most people anyway.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 15 2008, 05:26 AM~11867804
> *Yes, unless they're Daytons or Zeniths.  Chinas will rub, for most people anyway.
> *


SO WHAT DO YOU RECOMEND?....IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING SOME 13/5 BUT WHAT BRAND TOUGHT???..........


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 15 2008, 10:28 AM~11868555
> *SO WHAT DO YOU RECOMEND?....IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING SOME 13/5 BUT WHAT BRAND TOUGHT???..........
> *


Really China's are China's, most people sell OG's
I got mine from ATW, they had the best price and fast shipping.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 15 2008, 08:28 AM~11868555
> *SO WHAT DO YOU RECOMEND?....IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING SOME 13/5 BUT WHAT BRAND TOUGHT???..........
> *


GO DIRECT 

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

go zeniths and not rub


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

6s dont rub dumped out... just a lil on the tire sometimes


----------



## green ice

so you guys are telling me that 13x7 chinas will rub in the back, I know how to make 14x7 chinas fit in the rear with out shortening the rear end, pm if interested :cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 19 2008, 05:14 PM~11910908
> *so you guys are telling me that 13x7 chinas will rub in the back, I know how to make 14x7 chinas fit in the rear with out shortening the rear end, pm if interested :cheesy:
> *


They rub when fully dumped. What's the secret, can't just post it??


----------



## TYTE9D

13x7


----------



## green ice

The secret is 5.20 coker priemum sportway they wont rub in da rear and look good as fuck


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

theres two differnt rear ends for these cars, 
for example on my fleetwood the 13x7s rubbed rim to fender (not rubber to fender) on both sides. my homies 93 threw 13x7s on without a prob


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 19 2008, 05:14 PM~11910908
> *so you guys are telling me that 13x7 chinas will rub in the back, I know how to make 14x7 chinas fit in the rear with out shortening the rear end, pm if interested :cheesy:
> *


Why don't you just post it? What's the secret? :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11912724
> *The secret is 5.20 coker priemum sportway they wont rub in da rear and look  good as fuck
> *


:uh: 0.3" of treadwidth is not the secret. :uh: When dumped, both rear quarters got pushed out hard by the wheels, not the tires. Running a 5.20 vs. a 5.5" width (155/80) isn't going to make the wheel offset change. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 20 2008, 06:47 AM~11915694
> *:uh:  0.3" of treadwidth is not the secret. :uh:  When dumped, both rear quarters got pushed out hard by the wheels, not the tires.  Running a 5.20 vs. a 5.5" width (155/80) isn't going to make the wheel offset change. :thumbsdown:
> *


thats what im saying! 
some of these dudes are acting like its a small rub, my shit was rubbin on both sides HARD


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Oct 19 2008, 06:40 PM~11911263
> *13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Compact, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by green ice+Oct 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11912724-->
> 
> 
> 
> The secret is 5.20 coker priemum sportway they wont rub in da rear and look  good as fuck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that might work if it's the tire.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 19 2008, 09:45 PM~11913045
> *theres two differnt rear ends for these cars,
> for example on my fleetwood the 13x7s rubbed rim to fender (not rubber to fender) on both sides. my homies 93 threw 13x7s on without a prob
> *


So do all 93's have the same rear end? Cause that's what I have :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 20 2008, 07:44 AM~11915819
> *thats what im saying!
> some of these dudes are acting like its a small rub, my shit was rubbin on both sides HARD
> *


:yessad:

From all the people I've talked to, everybody's had a different situation. Some rub hard on both sides, some rub on one side only, some don't rub at all. Seems like Chinas might have some slight differences in them, plus these cars have rearends that shift or may not sit completely centered. I've never heard of a problem with Daytons or Zeniths though.


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 20 2008, 09:11 AM~11916151
> *:yessad:
> 
> From all the people I've talked to, everybody's had a different situation.  Some rub hard on both sides, some rub on one side only, some don't rub at all.  Seems like Chinas might have some slight differences in them, plus these cars have rearends that shift or may not sit completely centered.  I've never heard of a problem with Daytons or Zeniths though.
> *


 Only prob I have ever had was with the 13x7 daytons I have on my new 94.
They rubbed fairly decently on the pasenger side with 165/80s on them. (I never paid attention when I got the rims...they came with the tires... and just stuck em on)
When I switched to 155s.....no issues......................


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 20 2008, 05:47 AM~11915694
> *:uh:  0.3" of treadwidth is not the secret. :uh:  When dumped, both rear quarters got pushed out hard by the wheels, not the tires.  Running a 5.20 vs. a 5.5" width (155/80) isn't going to make the wheel offset change. :thumbsdown:
> *


someone been a little to much research, come on homie you never tried it so you dont no whats up, my homies have had 14x7 on there lacs with 5.20s no problems


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 21 2008, 01:02 AM~11926358
> *someone been a little to much research, come on homie you never tried it so you dont no whats up, my homies have had 14x7 on there lacs with 5.20s no problems
> *


Dude, check it: If the rear quarters are rubbing on the WHEEL, not the tire, then switching your tire is still not going to prevent the quarters from continuing to rub the WHEEL, get it? I ran 155/80R13s and both quarters rubbed the wheels hard. Most people don't have a problem with the tires rubbing. It's the wheel, which is why you have to buy an offset that fits. That doesn't take research to figure out. It also doesn't take a scientist to figure out that a 155/80 is 5.5" wide, and a 5.20 is 5.2" wide, so IDK what you're talking about.


----------



## kaos22

ok then so running 13x7 dayton / 13x7 zenith front to back to issues at all when rolling stock or lifted correct? on 5.20 coker premium sportways...
I got a 93' fleetwood thanxs :biggrin:


----------



## kaos22

ok then so running 13x7 dayton / 13x7 zenith front to back no issues at all when rolling stock or lifted correct? on 5.20 coker premium sportways...
I got a 93' fleetwood thanxs


----------



## kaos22

oh and will I need skirt extensions if so where can I get em


----------



## Badass94Cad

Why would you need skirt extensions?


----------



## kaos22

someone mentioned that you might need skirt extensions..


----------



## kaos22

friend of mine said to run skirt extensions if you run 13x5.5 so people won't notice the diffrence, yet he said if you run dayton or zenith in 13x7 on 5.20 coker premium sportways I should be fine...with no issues what so ever


----------



## cloz grumpy

:scrutinize:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by kaos22_@Oct 21 2008, 01:01 PM~11929509
> *friend of mine said to run skirt extensions if you run 13x5.5 so people won't notice the diffrence, yet he said if you run dayton or zenith in 13x7 on 5.20 coker premium sportways I should be fine...with no issues what so ever
> *


Skirt extensions are an accessory, so they're not "needed." They do hide 5.5" rims better though, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## Badass94Cad

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Badass94Cad, green ice


----------



## kaos22

thanx bro what about the 13x7 dayton / zenith theory on 5.20's coker premium sportways any info on that?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by kaos22_@Oct 21 2008, 04:43 PM~11931651
> *thanx bro what about the 13x7 dayton / zenith theory on 5.20's coker premium sportways any info on that?
> *


It makes sense. If you're running Daytons or Zeniths and the tires rub with 155/80s, then 5.20s are slightly narrower. However, I don't think that's a common problem. :dunno: You may be able to shift the body on its mounts, like some other people did, to get it to sit centered if you want to run radials and have a rub.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 22 2008, 07:11 AM~11937697
> *It makes sense.  If you're running Daytons or Zeniths and the tires rub with 155/80s, then 5.20s are slightly narrower.  However, I don't think that's a common problem. :dunno:  You may be able to shift the body on its mounts, like some other people did, to get it to sit centered if you want to run radials and have a rub.
> *


Yeah, only thing I've heard with the tires themselves rubbing is on 14x6
He should be good with 155/80 on a D or Z


Oh, and this is page 13  :biggrin:


----------



## kaos22

thanxs guys


----------



## 88.SPOKES.




----------



## cloz grumpy

nice


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Sanchez 1

i was thinking of putting 20's on a fleetwood. does anyone know what kind would be good. sizes?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Sanchez 1_@Oct 28 2008, 01:34 AM~11991954
> *i was thinking of putting 20's on a fleetwood. does anyone know what kind would be good.  sizes?
> *


I used to run 20x8.5 standard 100 spoke Zeniths years ago with 255/35ZR20. IDK where you live, but here in the Northeast, 1" of sidewall wasn't enough. :tears: I would recommend 255/40ZR20 instead to give you a little more safety. There's nothing worse than turning a nice set of wheels square. :tears:

Here's a picture of mine lowered 4.5" and sitting on 20s next to DJTwigsta's juiced and sitting on 14s back in 2003.


----------



## Badass94Cad

:0


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 28 2008, 09:17 AM~11993029
> *:0
> *


What do I need to make sure the tire place has/does to mount the tires on the wheels right?
I ran through my fronts and gotta get some new tires mounted today.
Hoping Pep Boys can do it right.

Thought I remembered you having an issue somewhere and they couldn't mount it?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 28 2008, 11:35 AM~11994256
> *What do I need to make sure the tire place has/does to mount the tires on the wheels right?
> I ran through my fronts and gotta get some new tires mounted today.
> Hoping Pep Boys can do it right.
> 
> Thought I remembered you having an issue somewhere and they couldn't mount it?
> *


Yeah, they need to mount the tires with the wheels face down, so it has to have external clamps. If they use the internal clamps, it'll rip the chrome up in your dish, and nobody wants that. :nono:

A lot of Pep Boys will mount tires on spoke wheels, but just make sure they know what they're doing before you leave your wheels. Also, my recommendation is to have them use the stick-on weights on the back side, rather than using hammer on weights chipping up your chrome. Just ask all the questions to make sure they know what they're doing, and repeat it if necessary. I've gone through a few different shops who say they can do it, but can't. Or say they'll use the stick-on weights and either stick them right in the dish :uh: or hammer on weights to the chrome. :twak: Then I had to get all loud and start swearing at people...


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 28 2008, 12:31 PM~11994820
> *Yeah, they need to mount the tires with the wheels face down, so it has to have external clamps.  If they use the internal clamps, it'll rip the chrome up in your dish, and nobody wants that. :nono:
> 
> A lot of Pep Boys will mount tires on spoke wheels, but just make sure they know what they're doing before you leave your wheels.  Also, my recommendation is to have them use the stick-on weights on the back side, rather than using hammer on weights chipping up your chrome.  Just ask all the questions to make sure they know what they're doing, and repeat it if necessary.  I've gone through a few different shops who say they can do it, but can't.  Or say they'll use the stick-on weights and either stick them right in the dish :uh: or hammer on weights to the chrome. :twak:  Then I had to get all loud and start swearing at people...
> *


Thanks! Got them on last night, drove home, then this morning the two fronts were flat. :angry: 

Gotta try and get some air in them and get back there, I'm hoping they just screwed up with the valve stem or something.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 29 2008, 12:15 PM~12005459
> *Thanks! Got them on last night, drove home, then this morning the two fronts were flat.  :angry:
> 
> Gotta try and get some air in them and get back there, I'm hoping they just screwed up with the valve stem or something.
> *


Oh shit...I hope they didn't tear the seal. :0 My front left is losing air slowly for some reason. :dunno:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 29 2008, 01:55 PM~12006350
> *Oh shit...I hope they didn't tear the seal. :0  My front left is losing air slowly for some reason. :dunno:
> *


Looking like they did, they added some sealant around the tire and it's not going completely flat anymore, but it's still leaking from 2 or so spokes.
Now I gotta get them to own up and fix the shit. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Nov 3 2008, 05:38 PM~12049397
> *Looking like they did, they added some sealant around the tire and it's not going completely flat anymore, but it's still leaking from 2 or so spokes.
> Now I gotta get them to own up and fix the shit.  :uh:
> *


----------



## LowProLac

I know it has probably been said once or twice in this topic but without goin through all that can some of you guys help me out and tell me if I put some 13x7s on a stock Fleet will they rub in the back or do they normly rub only when the ass is all the way down? Thank you so much!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Nov 4 2008, 04:40 PM~12059304
> *I know it has probably been said once or twice in this topic but without goin through all that can some of you guys help me out and tell me if I put some 13x7s on a stock Fleet will they rub in the back or do they normly rub only when the ass is all the way down? Thank you so much!
> *


That's what this whole topic is about! Stock shouldn't rub, but if you try to lower the ass it will if you use China rims. Daytons/Zeniths will fit.


----------



## ILLVILLE

sorry not 13's, 14x7 china's with 175/70/14, whitewall rubs the body a little on the passenger side when laid, but will ride stock height no problem, hoping to solve this with some Zenith's soon, every caddy's different


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## LowProLac

how are you guys trimmin the skirts? I was thinkin of just grinding them down.... and for the fender are you just bending that little lip out? also im about to get some wheels and i was thinkin about white sokes and white hubs, the 95 is that slate blue color... not the lite blue and the dark blue.. its kinda greyish... and ideas??


----------



## hcc72

Picked this beauty up on ebay for 5 g''s. 63K, cracked dash, burnt out brake light and black rubber door moulding peeling. If that's not a steel on a 14 year old caddi, don't know what is. 

It don't matter what must be done. 13 reverse is the only thing going on this Badillac. Ordering Black long Spoke Chinas tomorrow and I'll make'em fit. I can't fake the funk with 14's. 

Currently searching for a kickass Airbag setup. Stay tuned..........


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by hcc72_@Nov 12 2008, 08:58 PM~12139449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this beauty up on ebay for 5 g''s. 63K, cracked dash, burnt out brake light and black rubber door moulding peeling. If that's not a steel on a 14 year old caddi, don't know what is.
> 
> It don't matter what must be done. 13 reverse is the only thing going on this Badillac. Ordering Black long Spoke Chinas tomorrow and I'll make'em fit. I can't fake the funk with 14's.
> 
> Currently searching for a kickass Airbag setup. Stay tuned..........
> *


take the money you saved on the car and buy Ds


----------



## CoupeDTS

rarely see stock fleets go for more than 5gs on ebay, unless theyre the 10,000-30,000 miles ones

I seen that one on there and to me its odd being a black car with tan interior. Gotta have the black guts that tan is too mellow and gets dirty. Body looks clean tho


----------



## LowProLac

This is my 95... Do you guys think the long spokes being white would look good with this color or and ideas??


----------



## LowProLac




----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## hcc72

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Nov 12 2008, 08:16 PM~12140247
> *This is my 95... Do you guys think the long spokes being white would look good with this color or and ideas??
> 
> 
> *


Color match the spokes.


----------



## LowProLac

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 5 2008, 05:58 AM~12067594
> *That's what this whole topic is about!  Stock shouldn't rub, but if you try to lower the ass it will if you use China rims.  Daytons/Zeniths will fit.
> *


so 13" Daytons fit without problems even if it's slammed in the back? How about in a 3wheel?

Be nice to summarize all the options without having to read all the posts


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 21 2008, 11:23 AM~12220188
> *so 13" Daytons fit without problems even if it's slammed in the back?  How about in a 3wheel?
> 
> Be nice to summarize all the options without having to read all the posts
> *


 Real daytons will fit with 155/80s...shouldnt rub at all. Now I do say shouldnt though as seems like each of these god forsaken cars is different.... :angry: 
But in my experience and I have had three of these so far with everything from 14x6 daytons....14 x7 chinas..13 x 7 chinas....and 13 x 7 daytons.....
The 14 x 6 Ds ...absolutely no problems at all.......
14 x 7 chinas rubbed like a MFer (even with 175/70s)
13 x7 chinas......oddly enough only rubbed fully dumped (and it sat loww)...other wise was cool.
13 x 7 Ds.....actually did rub SLIGHTLY on passenger side with a 165/80 tire.
155/80 tires and no probs at all........slammed ...three wheeled or otherwise...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good thread :biggrin:


----------



## tyte90

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 5 2008, 07:10 PM~12348688
> *Good thread  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 5 2008, 08:55 PM~12348572
> *Real daytons will fit with 155/80s...shouldnt rub at all. Now I do say shouldnt though as seems like each of these god forsaken cars is different.... :angry:
> But in my experience and I have had three of these so far with everything from 14x6 daytons....14 x7 chinas..13 x 7 chinas....and 13 x 7 daytons.....
> The 14 x 6 Ds ...absolutely no problems at all.......
> 14 x 7 chinas rubbed like a MFer (even with 175/70s)
> 13 x7 chinas......oddly enough only rubbed fully dumped (and it sat loww)...other wise was cool.
> 13 x 7 Ds.....actually did rub SLIGHTLY on passenger side with a 165/80 tire.
> 155/80 tires and no probs at all........slammed ...three wheeled or otherwise...
> *


Good feedback.


----------



## HOMIEZ ONLY

I have the same problem my rims rub haaard and The best thing to do imo is to save ur $$$ and get daytons or zeniths cuz 13x6 looks ugly on the big bodys


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by hcc72_@Nov 12 2008, 05:58 PM~12139449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this beauty up on ebay for 5 g''s. 63K, cracked dash, burnt out brake light and black rubber door moulding peeling. If that's not a steel on a 14 year old caddi, don't know what is.
> 
> It don't matter what must be done. 13 reverse is the only thing going on this Badillac. Ordering Black long Spoke Chinas tomorrow and I'll make'em fit. I can't fake the funk with 14's.
> 
> Currently searching for a kickass Airbag setup. Stay tuned..........
> *


 :uh: 14's i can handle, but air bags, thats fakin the funk :nono:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 8 2008, 01:06 AM~12365927
> *:uh: 14's i can handle, but air bags, thats fakin the funk  :nono:
> *


I was about to type the same shit lol


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ ONLY_@Dec 7 2008, 05:21 PM~12360754
> *I have the same problem my rims rub haaard and The best thing to do imo is to save ur $$$ and get daytons or zeniths cuz 13x6 looks ugly on the big bodys
> *


 x2


----------



## LowProLac

how do you cut the skirt? gring it or cut it or what?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Dec 10 2008, 01:24 AM~12386421
> *how do you cut the skirt? gring it or cut it or what?
> *


You don't cut the skirt itself. You cut the plastic tabs that hold the levers on the inside. You can use a hack saw or Dremel to trim the plastic tabs back about an inch or so. Then push the metal handles toward the outside face the skirt, so they'll sit flush against the inside of the skirt and not rub your wheel.


----------



## LowProLac

i think the lip of the rim might hit the skirt... i threw on some old 13s from like 5 years ago just on one side... and it touched my skirt... i dont know if it was from the car leaning becaise the stocks on the other side or what.. if i have to ill just trime it a bit.. anyone elsehad problems with there wheels rubbing the skirt (not the plastic but the stainless part)


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 8 2008, 12:06 AM~12365927
> *:uh: 14's i can handle, but air bags, thats fakin the funk  :nono:
> *


 :angry: 

whats wrong with bags??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 11 2008, 12:33 AM~12396263
> *:angry:
> 
> whats wrong with bags??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right :uh: ?

lol


----------



## area651rider

i've got 13x7 chinas on mine,can drive with the rear down with no rubbing at all. :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2008, 11:33 PM~12396263
> *:angry:
> 
> whats wrong with bags??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They should be on minitrucks not lowriders, nice fleet by the way needs hydraulics though


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 13 2008, 03:34 PM~12421779
> *They should be on minitrucks not lowriders, nice fleet by the way needs hydraulics though
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

but thanx


----------



## eyeneff

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

go with some z's

you wont be dissapointed


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 13 2008, 02:34 PM~12421779
> *They should be on minitrucks not lowriders, nice fleet by the way needs hydraulics though
> *


x2 but i do love the fleet Raidersequal, clean ride


----------



## eyeneff

TTT

And ILLVILLE started the THE Official BIGBODY RearEnd Topic if you're thinking about going shorter.


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 11 2009, 08:44 AM~12669079
> *TTT
> 
> And ILLVILLE started the THE Official BIGBODY RearEnd Topic if you're thinking about going shorter.
> *


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 21 2008, 11:23 AM~12220188
> *so 13" Daytons fit without problems even if it's slammed in the back?  How about in a 3wheel?
> 
> Be nice to summarize all the options without having to read all the posts
> *





> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 5 2008, 08:55 PM~12348572
> *Real daytons will fit with 155/80s...shouldnt rub at all. Now I do say shouldnt though as seems like each of these god forsaken cars is different.... :angry:
> But in my experience and I have had three of these so far with everything from 14x6 daytons....14 x7 chinas..13 x 7 chinas....and 13 x 7 daytons.....
> The 14 x 6 Ds ...absolutely no problems at all.......
> 14 x 7 chinas rubbed like a MFer (even with 175/70s)
> 13 x7 chinas......oddly enough only rubbed fully dumped (and it sat loww)...other wise was cool.
> 13 x 7 Ds.....actually did rub SLIGHTLY on passenger side with a 165/80 tire.
> 155/80 tires and no probs at all........slammed ...three wheeled or otherwise...
> *


TTT


----------



## scrapin bumpers

i had 13's on a 97 towncar and i sold them to a homie that has a 93 fleetwood because he had 14's on it and it rubbed bad specially on turns and when he put the 13's on it was good no rubbing now i bought a 93 fleetwood and that same homeboy i sold the 13's to smashed his front end and i bought the rims back from him and its cold as hell and alot of snow here where i live so i havent been able to try them on yet so i will see if they fit on mine without rubbing and by the way where you get those extended skirts i had seen those on ebay once but that was before i owned a fleetwood now i want a set


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by scrapin bumpers_@Jan 24 2009, 11:39 PM~12805971
> *i had 13's on a 97 towncar and i sold them to a homie that has a 93 fleetwood because he had 14's on it and it rubbed bad specially on turns and when he put the 13's on it was good no rubbing now i bought a 93 fleetwood and that same homeboy i sold the 13's to smashed his front end and i bought the rims back from him and its cold as hell and alot of snow here where i live so i havent been able to try them on yet so i will see if they fit on mine without rubbing and by the way where you get those extended skirts i had seen those on ebay once but that was before i owned a fleetwood now i want a set
> *


 did your homies ride get low in the back? they'll definitely fit back there, it's when the ride is dumped when it rubs.

I been wanting 13x7 up front and I just found a set of 4 for cheap, so I'm gonna try on mine too soon :biggrin:

I think Skim on here makes the skirts


----------



## lowridincalivato

<-------------13's


----------



## 84regal

13x7 chinas all the way around no problem


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato+Feb 7 2009, 01:44 AM~12932320-->
> 
> 
> 
> <-------------13's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84regal_@Feb 7 2009, 02:53 AM~12932777
> *13x7 chinas all the way around no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do either of those cars get low in the rear? The pictures show the cars high enough that they won't rub. :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 9 2009, 08:31 AM~12948946
> *Do either of those cars get low in the rear?  The pictures show the cars high enough that they won't rub. :0
> *


 :0 :yessad: 

Lay it out like this and see if it rubs.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 9 2009, 10:56 PM~12956337
> *:0  :yessad:
> 
> Lay it out like this and see if it rubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine dont :0


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 9 2009, 11:22 PM~12956631
> *mine dont  :0
> *


 :0 Me neither. :biggrin: 


But those are 13x5.5 :uh: :angry: 


Gonna finally try some 13x7's on her this weekend, still got the 5's just in case hno:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 11 2009, 01:31 PM~12973235
> *:0 Me neither.  :biggrin:
> But those are 13x5.5  :uh:  :angry:
> Gonna finally try some 13x7's on her this weekend, still got the 5's just in case  hno:
> *



put 13x5.5s in the rear today :biggrin: 

fucking love them dude, rollin dumped the fuck out and no rubbin :biggrin: :biggrin: 


heres some pics 






























13x7s in the front.. to be gangsta of course 
SO MUCH LOWER :0 btw bro, this is with those prohopper 27s u were askin about 


btw what psi do you keep in your tires? my shit was swangin from side to side because i had low air in the back


----------



## Badass94Cad

That's how I roll for now, though I find the 13x5.5s to be sloppy. There's a lot more side-to-side since the sidewalls are straight up and down instead of stretched like on a 13x7. Hopefully I'll get my short rearend done this year... hno:


----------



## sleonard13

It depends on the offset of you wheels plain and simple..Take you car to a shop and let them see the max offset you can go without having issues..


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Feb 13 2009, 10:14 AM~12991996
> *It depends on the offset of you wheels plain and simple..Take you car to a shop and let them see the max offset you can go without having issues..
> *


That's a great idea, if you're ordering wheels with a custom offset. But since we're talking about spokes, there are basically 6 combinations:

Reverse, standard, or FWD offset in either China or Dayton/Zenith configurations. Obviously, nobody wants standards or FWD offset on their big body Cadillac, so we're talking about reverse (deep dish), either in China or Dayton/Zenith, since their offsets are slightly different. Chinas stick out more, so they'll rub on the inside of the rear quarters. Daytons sit more snug inside, so you'll have to shave more off the calipers.

Just a fact of life man. If these are the type of wheels you want to roll, you have to work to get them to fit.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## djtwigsta

TS on 13's!!!! BTW My D's rub a little in the back but my car sits the frame on the axle  Lift it a hair and nothing... I need to get adapters for up front though as the calipers will be unsafe or non existent if grinding.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## D&A1

heres mine on 13's!!!!


----------



## juicedfleet93

Anyone know where is can order some 14x6's, tried OG two weeks ago and there out of stock for who know how long. Hoping to get some wheels in the next couple weeks.


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by juicedfleet93_@Feb 14 2009, 10:51 AM~13001787
> *Anyone know where is can order some 14x6's, tried OG two weeks ago and there out of stock for who know how long. Hoping to get some wheels in the next couple weeks.
> *


try player wire wheels i know they make them in that size!!!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 12 2009, 11:00 PM~12988408
> *put 13x5.5s in the rear today  :biggrin:
> 
> fucking love them dude, rollin dumped the fuck out and no rubbin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> heres some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7s in the front.. to be gangsta of course
> SO MUCH LOWER  :0  btw bro, this is with those prohopper 27s u were askin about
> btw what psi do you keep in your tires? my shit was swangin from side to side because i had low air in the back
> *


:0 :thumbsup: Lookin good on the chromes!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Feb 13 2009, 08:38 AM~12991599-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I roll for now, though I find the 13x5.5s to be sloppy.  There's a lot more side-to-side since the sidewalls are straight up and down instead of stretched like on a 13x7.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: big ass car on a tiny ass rim doesn't help :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 10:32 AM~12992131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djtwigsta_@Feb 13 2009, 11:14 AM~12992468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean homie! Looked good on the big wheels too, but even better now. :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Feb 14 2009, 12:48 PM~13001776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine on 13's!!!!
> *


  I like this one, what 13's are you running?
I've only seen it locked up. It gets nice lift, it's bagged right? Any pics of it dumped?


----------



## lowridincalivato

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/photo-3637.jpg


----------



## area651rider




----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 15 2009, 06:24 PM~13011563
> * I like this one, what 13's are you running?
> I've only seen it locked up. It gets nice lift, it's bagged right? Any pics of it dumped?
> *


Thank you and im running daytons with zenith knock offs and yes its bagged!ill try to post a pic of my car laid out!!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Feb 16 2009, 12:48 AM~13014288
> *Thank you and im running daytons with zenith knock offs and yes its bagged!ill try to post a pic of my car laid out!!
> *


----------



## jrstribley




----------



## jrstribley




----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 15 2009, 09:20 PM~13011525
> *Looks clean homie! Looked good on the big wheels too, but even better now.  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks... plan on keeping it on the D's for abit


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 13 2008, 05:09 AM~10157818
> *How do people roll out the rear quarters?  I've heard of people sticking old bats in there and shit.  I need a little bit of clearance on both sides, especially on the passenger side, because the 13x7s rub, and they actually popped the rear quarter stainless off. :uh: :twak:
> 
> Shortened rear is in the works, but in the meantime, I have to be able to dump it. :tears:
> *


If you plan to roll the quarters your gonna need someone to help you. Take the skirt off. Dump the car all the way down. Get about a 1" pipe about 2 feet long. Have your friend sit in the car while its running with his foot on the break and in gear. Now comes the tricky part. You wanna stick the pipe up inside the rear quarter at about the 10 o'clock position for the passenger side (2 o'clock for the drivers). As your friend lets his foot off the break the car will roll forward as will the pipe. You just have to guide it through.



this is about where the car rubs up inside the quarter. .......Oh and I almost forgot....its 13's or nothing for real ridas.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Nov 6 2008, 10:23 AM~12080263
> *sorry not 13's, 14x7 china's with 175/70/14,  whitewall rubs the body a little on the passenger side when laid, but will ride stock height no problem, hoping to solve this with some Zenith's soon, every caddy's different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on 13's no rub


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:37 AM~13160661
> *on 13's no rub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chinas? That's as low as it sits?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 3 2009, 08:07 AM~13162780
> *Chinas?  That's as low as it sits?
> *


thats normal ride hieght for me..


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 3 2009, 09:44 AM~13163361
> *thats normal ride hieght for me..
> *


:yes:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 3 2009, 09:44 AM~13163361
> *thats normal ride hieght for me..
> *


:yes: I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 3 2009, 05:07 AM~13162780
> *Chinas?  That's as low as it sits?
> *


yep chinas
stock height 14's








laid on 14's
didnt go any lower at the time cause it was already rubbing a little on the tire








laid on 13's, now its time to trim the springs


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 4 2009, 04:26 AM~13174717
> *yep chinas
> stock height 14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid on 14's
> didnt go any lower at the time cause it was already rubbing a little on the tire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid on 13's, now its time to trim the springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, 
itll be real nice if it goes lower in the rear


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## impalaluv

i rolled 13x7 155 and they didnt rub but the cadi was to heavy for them it would slide when i stop about 6 or 7 feet but i hade 12 batt in the back 4 pumps!!1 hope that helps


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 22 2009, 09:30 PM~13357271
> *i rolled 13x7 155 and they didnt rub but the cadi was to heavy for them  it would slide when i stop about 6 or 7 feet but  i hade 12 batt in the back 4 pumps!!1 hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## janglelang

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Lokey

Nothin like a Fleet on some spokes.....


----------



## CE4LIFE




----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT for the Fleetwood riders.


----------



## montecarlo84

dose anybody hav sum pics of how they grinded the calipers im tryin to grind but i dnt know where


----------



## montecarlo84

im tryin to put sum reverse spokes on a toyota but i need sum help


----------



## montecarlo84

dose anybody got pics of how u grindedd the calipers to fit 13's reverse


----------



## djtwigsta

11" Rotor Conversioin, Anybody do this? I know my fleet has 12" on it but I'm trying to clear some wheels. What is involved and what year range rotors would work? Do i need different bearings or spindels etc? Thanks, the 13" D's do not clear even with ground calipers and 1/4" spacers... the driver side clears by 1/8" and not sure about what it will do once the wheel is on the gorund with weight. The passenger side hits... the problem is where the bolts come thru the caps. I have near damn ground the metal around the cap bolts to near non existent. Getting in danger territory and would prefer to avoid big 1" spacers.


----------



## Badass94Cad

This is the first real problem I've heard with Daytons, but I understand it, since the offset sucks the wheel in toward the caliper slightly over a China.


----------



## djtwigsta

Done properly, you will need the correct knuckles/spindles. 

None of the earlier/smaller B-body brakes were equipped with ABS, so, unless that matters, all you need are pre-1991 B-body brakes with 4.75" pattern. 

No 11" brakes were offered with 5x5 bolt pattern.

Calipers are the same, 11" or 12""

From another forum


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 3 2009, 10:20 AM~13473653
> *11" Rotor Conversioin, Anybody do this? I know my fleet has 12" on it but I'm trying to clear some wheels. What is involved and what year range rotors would work? Do i need different bearings or spindels etc? Thanks,  the 13" D's do not clear even with ground calipers and 1/4" spacers... the driver side clears by 1/8" and not sure about what it will do once the wheel is on the gorund with weight. The passenger side hits... the problem is where the bolts come thru the caps. I have near damn ground the metal around the cap bolts to near non existent. Getting in danger territory and would prefer to avoid big 1" spacers.
> *


check in the rear end thread ( :0 that don't sound right, lol)
Might be some info or input to be found there :dunno:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 3 2009, 11:08 AM~13474049
> *Done properly, you will need the correct knuckles/spindles.
> 
> None of the earlier/smaller B-body brakes were equipped with ABS, so, unless that matters, all you need are pre-1991 B-body brakes with 4.75" pattern.
> 
> No 11" brakes were offered with 5x5 bolt pattern.
> 
> Calipers are the same, 11" or 12""
> 
> From another forum
> *





> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 3 2009, 11:58 AM~13474438
> *check in the rear end thread  ( :0 that don't sound right, lol)
> Might be some info or input to be found there :dunno:
> *


:uh: lol I'm still catching up :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

Well mines not for the rear though but i'll check it out just in case...


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nobody's ever had problems running Daytons, huh? :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta

I dont think people really run d's like they say they do...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 21 2009, 09:59 AM~13640895
> *I dont think people really run d's like they say they do...
> *


:roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

13s on my lac 

gives the ride a whole new look. i love em 










layin in the rear on 13x5.5s 










13x7s up front


----------



## Badass94Cad

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coog

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 3 2009, 07:20 AM~13473653
> *11" Rotor Conversioin, Anybody do this? I know my fleet has 12" on it but I'm trying to clear some wheels. What is involved and what year range rotors would work? Do i need different bearings or spindels etc? Thanks,  the 13" D's do not clear even with ground calipers and 1/4" spacers... the driver side clears by 1/8" and not sure about what it will do once the wheel is on the gorund with weight. The passenger side hits... the problem is where the bolts come thru the caps. I have near damn ground the metal around the cap bolts to near non existent. Getting in danger territory and would prefer to avoid big 1" spacers.
> *


I have a 94 Caprice and that's what's been suggested to me as well. Just will have to pull my abs fuse so I don't see the light on all the time.


----------



## eerazo

So if you run 14x7 D's or Z's you will not have any rubing problems?
or do you still 14x6 on the back even if they are D's or Z's?


----------



## 214RIDERZ

IM NEEDING SOME HELP I GOT CHINAS ON YM 95 THEY RUB DID AIR SHOCKS CANT GET THE SHIT TO GO UP SO I ASKED A HOMIE HE SAID CUT THE TBAS ON SKIRT DID THAT THEY STILL RUB ANY OTHER IDEAS


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 01:06 AM~13738783
> *IM NEEDING SOME HELP I GOT CHINAS ON YM 95 THEY RUB DID AIR SHOCKS CANT GET THE SHIT TO GO UP SO I ASKED A HOMIE HE SAID CUT THE TBAS ON SKIRT DID THAT THEY STILL RUB ANY OTHER IDEAS
> *


There's no way they would rub the air shocks.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## Badass94Cad

I love that root beer look. :cheesy:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 30 2009, 10:55 AM~13742732
> *There's no way they would rub the air shocks.
> *



NO I CANT GET THE DUMB ASS AIR SHOCKS TO WORK HOMIE ANY THING ELSE I CAN DO OR DO I NEEDS DS OR ZS


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 1 2009, 02:20 AM~13751754
> *NO I CANT GET THE DUMB ASS AIR SHOCKS TO WORK HOMIE ANY THING ELSE I CAN DO OR DO I NEEDS DS OR ZS
> *


14x6's or shorten the rear end


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 1 2009, 02:20 AM~13751754
> *NO I CANT GET THE DUMB ASS AIR SHOCKS TO WORK HOMIE ANY THING ELSE I CAN DO OR DO I NEEDS DS OR ZS
> *


Oh, so the air shocks are just low. Replace 'em, or Dz or Zz.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

NO THERE BRAND ENW HOMIE I DID ALL THE SUSPENSION NEW ON IT BUT CANT GET THE DAMN THIGNS TO AIR UP MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE THEM OFF


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 3 2009, 11:20 PM~13774945
> *NO THERE BRAND ENW HOMIE I DID ALL THE SUSPENSION NEW ON IT BUT CANT GET THE DAMN THIGNS TO AIR UP MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE THEM OFF
> *


Is your compressor or compressor relay blown?


----------



## Lacman93

Mine with Chinas 14X7's in front and 14X6 in the rear, fully dumped theres very small rubbing on the frame from drum, skirts have been grinded as well. Extended skirts only touch the tire a little bit when fully dumped. I'm switching over to Zeniths soon though and plan to run 14X7's all around.


----------



## eerazo

So, 14x7s will fit in the back if they are Z's od D's?


----------



## Lacman93

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@May 5 2009, 05:45 AM~13788906
> *So, 14x7s will fit in the back if they are Z's od D's?
> *


Thats what I hear


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 1 2009, 06:36 AM~13752140
> *13x5.5's  14x6's or shorten the rear end
> *


fixed


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 4 2009, 03:25 PM~13780166
> *Mine with Chinas 14X7's in front and 14X6 in the rear, fully dumped theres very small rubbing on the frame from drum, skirts have been grinded as well.    Extended skirts only touch the tire a little bit when fully dumped.  I'm switching over to Zeniths soon though and plan to run 14X7's all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks bad ass homie!
Post up when you put those Z's on. What tires you planning on running?
I've heard they fit too, but I thought only with 175/70's or 175/75's :dunno:
Alot of guys aren't that low, so I always wondered...


----------



## JUCYAZ

im running ds on mine..... 14x6s...... to big tho. going to put 13x7s on, yeah!!!!! had to get spaces for the front, bit of gaurd work in the rear!!!! rolling!!!!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@May 6 2009, 12:03 AM~13798183
> *im running ds on mine..... 14x6s...... to big tho. going to put 13x7s on, yeah!!!!! had to get spaces for the front, bit of gaurd work in the rear!!!! rolling!!!!
> *


Too big as in they rub, or too big as in 13's look better?  
14x6 China's fit fine, so a 14x6 Dayton seems like a no brainer. What size tires?


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

I have 13x7 D's on mine and I had to do a little bit of trimming on mine.


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@May 5 2009, 09:03 PM~13798183
> *im running ds on mine..... 14x6s...... to big tho. going to put 13x7s on, yeah!!!!! had to get spaces for the front, bit of gaurd work in the rear!!!! rolling!!!!
> *


Why 14x6 D's dont 14x7 D's work?


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@May 6 2009, 05:50 AM~13800648
> *Why 14x6 D's dont 14x7 D's work?
> *


 jesus christ! can you read..yes they work but you have to trim!!shit...


----------



## 214RIDERZ

I DID AFTER MARKET AIR BAGS THE BACK ON CHINAS RUB BAD ON 7S HOPEFULLY ILL GET MY SHOCKS WORKING IN BE OK


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 6 2009, 07:09 PM~13808671
> *jesus christ!  can you read..yes they work but you have to trim!!shit...
> *


Tu madre!


----------



## Badass94Cad

:cheesy:


----------



## sideshows fleetwood

have 13s on mine i had to put spacers on the front and grind the calipers but in the rear the dont rub


----------



## CADDY925

13's only way to go


----------



## KNDYLAC

thats clean homie


----------



## eastbay68

13x7 front & back


----------



## joelsoto2005

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 28 2008, 07:01 AM~11992915
> *I used to run 20x8.5 standard 100 spoke Zeniths years ago with 255/35ZR20.  IDK where you live, but here in the Northeast, 1" of sidewall wasn't enough. :tears:  I would recommend 255/40ZR20 instead to give you a little more safety.  There's nothing worse than turning a nice set of wheels square. :tears:
> 
> Here's a picture of mine lowered 4.5" and sitting on 20s next to DJTwigsta's juiced and sitting on 14s back in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here we can see what looks good on a fleet, and what doesnt , just doesnt do it for me the 20s


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by joelsoto2005_@May 18 2009, 03:51 AM~13917802
> *here we can see what looks good on a fleet, and what doesnt , just doesnt do it for me the 20s
> *


Thanks for your opinion. :uh:

Now for mine...I actually liked the car on 20s, but IMO 22s and up are too big to fit the size/look of Big Body Fleetwoods. I always thought 13s looked too small on them with 14s being perfect, but 13s grew on me.


----------



## QCC

13x7s all day for me i had 14x6 they ride the same to me


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 18 2009, 09:11 AM~13918176
> *Thanks for your opinion. :uh:
> 
> Now for mine...I actually liked the car on 20s, but IMO 22s and up are too big to fit the size/look of Big Body Fleetwoods.  I always thought 13s looked too small on them with 14s being perfect, but 13s grew on me.
> *


x2 The front fenders are so wide, it leaves a lot of space on the sides w/ 13's. It grew on me too though.
And you get a pass on the 20's cause they were spokes wrapped in Vogues


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by QCC_@May 18 2009, 12:33 PM~13919687
> *13x7s all day for me i had 14x6 they ride the same to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really? What tires were you running on them? Most people say they notice the difference, but those people were also running bigger tires on the 14's (bigger than 175/70), then switched to 155/80 on the 13's. I always wondered if 175/70 or 75 on a 14 would ride just as shitty.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13927627
> *x2 The front fenders are so wide, it leaves a lot of space on the sides w/ 13's. It grew on me too though.
> And you get a pass on the 20's cause they were spokes wrapped in Vogues
> *


:tongue: Actually, the 20s were just blackwall. The 17s had the Vogues. I just slapped those on my TC since they were sitting in the corner of the garage.


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 6 2009, 10:11 PM~13810891
> *I DID AFTER MARKET AIR BAGS THE BACK ON CHINAS RUB BAD ON 7S HOPEFULLY ILL GET MY SHOCKS WORKING IN BE OK
> *


still gonna rub..you need 6's..


----------



## ILLVILLE




----------



## Badass94Cad

I like that color bro...Is that like Ice Pearl or something?


----------



## elementr1

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 07:20 PM~9826708
> *got my 13's today minus the KO, but didnt try them for clearence yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you get those impala chips?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 19 2009, 08:16 AM~13930925
> *:tongue:  Actually, the 20s were just blackwall.  The 17s had the Vogues.  I just slapped those on my TC since they were sitting in the corner of the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true


----------



## Lacman93

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 5 2009, 08:58 PM~13798108
> *Looks bad ass homie!
> Post up when you put those Z's on. What tires you planning on running?
> I've heard they fit too, but I thought only with 175/70's or 175/75's :dunno:
> Alot of guys aren't that low, so I always wondered...
> *


I plan to run 175/70 Hankooks or I might get 5.20 14's haven't decided yet


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 20 2009, 05:04 AM~13944298
> *I like that color bro...Is that like Ice Pearl or something?
> *



thanks, just stock paint, I keep it clean though :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 21 2009, 03:00 AM~13955284
> *thanks, just stock paint, I keep it clean though  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

Grabbed this from the homie nyd40cal in the big body fest thread, don't remember seeing it in here.



> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@May 21 2009, 01:12 PM~13957666
> *Ok so I have cut my skirts and all I need to do to them so my wheels won't rub... Now my tire is rubbin on the inside of the fender... Does anyone know a good way to fix this? Grind it, beat it.. Anything?
> *





> yeah.... just cut that lip off , but leave the 2 holes for where the skirt pushes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine sits lower than a pack of smokes........and drives like this with no rubbing at all


----------



## Badass94Cad

That's cool and all, but mine rubbed on the actual inside of the quarters.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 03:07 PM~13970741
> *That's cool and all, but mine rubbed on the actual inside of the quarters.
> *


x2


----------



## blueouija's wife

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 22 2009, 03:13 PM~13970788
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## La Fa '08

I just slapped 13 7s on mine. Bent the lip and the skirt levers outward, grinded the tabs and now rolling on 13 7 chinas with no rubbing. I'd post a picture but I'm on my blackberry.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

I GOT MINE TO WORK CUT THE LIP ON SKIRT AND LIFTED IT WIHT TALLE SPRINGS IT DOESNT RUB AT ALL NOW


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 24 2009, 12:46 AM~13981987
> *I GOT MINE TO WORK CUT THE LIP ON SKIRT AND LIFTED IT WIHT TALLE SPRINGS IT DOESNT RUB AT ALL NOW
> *


:uh: Yeah, that's what we all want to do...lift our cars higher. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> HEY CYBER STALKERS, AKA JAY SPENCER AND MRS. HUNNY BUNNY SPENCER:
> 
> *WHY THE FUCK DO YOU KEEP FOLLOWING ME AROUND TO EVERY TOPIC I POST ON LIL AND PUT X2 AND X3? OBVIOUSLY NOBODY APPRECIATES IT IN NE CARS. YOU'RE LOSERS. GET A LIFE.*


----------



## eyeneff

:ugh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 15 2008, 04:27 PM~9702039
> *went the hard route on mine, cut the rear axle 3" and perfect fit with 13X7 roadsters, known to have the biggest offset but not so fun when I have to replace an axle :angry:
> *


I did the same ,narrowed the rear 1"-1 1/2" per side(cant remember) even with custom made brand new axles and new bearings/seals costed about $400 or so,this was for a 83 fleetwood with 13x7 D's,works out much better than grinding or rolling skirts IMO


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@May 14 2009, 11:39 PM~13892015
> *13's only way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X infinity :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 7 2008, 08:32 PM~9890172
> *Spider Jokes was more of like a pearl powder blue
> *



WHAT THE FUCC U MEAN SPIDER JOKE BITCH BOY? U AIN'T KNOWIN ABOUT DA LOCO???

G-WEST BAYMAAC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

here is what i am wondering ok does it ride bad on 13"s cause everyone is telling me here to go with 14"s i have 13"s on my coupe and it is fine i just put my euro dash in kph and act like it is mph and it reads my speed right on does the same apply here? and also how does it handle on the highway? ohyeah does it fuck with the abs any?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 8 2009, 02:06 AM~14123524
> *here is what i am wondering ok does it ride bad on 13"s cause everyone is telling me here to go with 14"s i have 13"s on my coupe and it is fine i just put my euro dash in kph and act like it is mph and it reads my speed right on does the same apply here? and also how does it handle on the highway? ohyeah does it fuck with the abs any?
> *


Recap: Rides sloppy. Highway handling is questionable. Smaller diameter wheels will make your speedo run fast so you'll have to recalibrate it. In a big body, you re-flash the PCM.


----------



## jeso

is the rubbing issue just with cars with hydros and airbags? I dont know it just seems like most of the people who fit them with no major problems are riding stock suspension and vice versa? :dunno:


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 18 2009, 09:01 PM~13927679
> *really? What tires were you running on them? Most people say they notice the difference, but those people were also running bigger tires on the 14's (bigger than 175/70), then switched to 155/80 on the 13's. I always wondered if 175/70 or 75 on a 14 would ride just as shitty.
> *


i got 155/80/13s on there now but when i was running 14x6 175/70/14s never had no rubbing had to cut the lil tabs off the skirts


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Jun 10 2009, 02:25 AM~14147082
> *is the rubbing issue just with cars with hydros and airbags? I dont know it just seems like most of the people who fit them with no major problems are riding stock suspension and vice versa? :dunno:
> *


Yes. The rim rubs inside the rear quarter when dumped low.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## UNIDOS

anyone ever take a long ass road trip with 14x7s on a big body? over 500 miles, any issues?


----------



## joelsoto2005

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 18 2009, 06:11 AM~13918176
> *Thanks for your opinion. :uh:
> 
> Now for mine...I actually liked the car on 20s, but IMO 22s and up are too big to fit the size/look of Big Body Fleetwoods.  I always thought 13s looked too small on them with 14s being perfect, but 13s grew on me.
> *



i agree 14s are perfect, fills the wheel arch more, and keeps it lowrider


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 12:44 PM~14161756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this m-fuckers clean lov the color........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jun 11 2009, 06:37 PM~14164075
> *anyone ever take a long ass road trip with 14x7s on a big body? over 500 miles, any issues?
> *


Twig used to. You know the problems he had, with no real explanation. :dunno:

I've driven long distance on the 13s with no problems though.


----------



## jeso

Would it be worth changing the gears out if running 13s? If so what do you recomend?


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## GROUNDHAWG

NOT SURE, BUT COKER 5.20S MAY HELP ALSO.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by GROUNDHAWG_@Jun 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14310479
> *NOT SURE, BUT COKER 5.20S MAY HELP ALSO.
> *


Not if the RIM is rubbing the rear quarter.


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 4 2009, 02:25 PM~13780166
> *Mine with Chinas 14X7's in front and 14X6 in the rear, fully dumped theres very small rubbing on the frame from drum, skirts have been grinded as well.    Extended skirts only touch the tire a little bit when fully dumped.  I'm switching over to Zeniths soon though and plan to run 14X7's all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Lacman what size tires are you running ?


----------



## GROUNDHAWG

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 27 2009, 01:40 PM~14315425
> *Not if the RIM is rubbing the rear quarter.
> *


never had a problem with the rim, only the tire getting chewed the fuck up. i did the mods to the skirts,an the tire still rubs just a cunt hair with her dumped.


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## badboynaz

I'm new to all this, and hate to throw a wrench in the works, but..... Just bought a 94 fleetwood on 13x7s. Want to put 14s on it. Will 14x6s work on the front so all 4 wheels are the same? ( Does anybody rotate tires anymore ?) The other thing everybody seems to be leaving out of this thread is offset. Dayton, Zenith, China what offset is everybody running positive, negative, standard. Seems to me every car i see is running a negative offset (dished out) so of course there going to rub the skirts. I think it would be alot easier to get a different offset wheel than shorten the rear end 3 inches. Just my opinion. :0


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Jul 9 2009, 10:02 AM~14420851
> *I'm new to all this, and hate to throw a wrench in the works, but..... Just bought a 94 fleetwood on 13x7s. Want to put 14s on it. Will 14x6s work on the front so all 4 wheels are the same? ( Does anybody rotate tires anymore ?) The other thing everybody seems to be leaving out of this thread is offset. Dayton, Zenith, China what offset is everybody running positive, negative, standard. Seems to me every car i see is running a negative offset (dished out) so of course there going to rub the skirts. I think it would be alot easier to get a different offset wheel than shorten the rear end 3 inches. Just my opinion. :0
> *


two inch is enuf  those are roadsters with hella offset.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Standard offset looks like shit. People aren't even particularly fond of 13x5.5 or 14x6 because the dish doesn't look that deep.

Deep dish/negative offset is the only way to roll.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## BigPoppa

Anybody ever try machining the adaptors down a bit?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jun 11 2009, 03:37 PM~14164075
> *anyone ever take a long ass road trip with 14x7s on a big body? over 500 miles, any issues?
> *


On my blue big body, I drove on 14s from L.A. to the Bay Area and back (over 500 miles)... I had no problems... I floated on down the freeway with ease.


----------



## [email protected]

why do so few people do it the right way and get the diff narrowed? is it just the cost?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 11:51 AM~14539362
> *why do so few people do it the right way and get the diff narrowed? is it just the cost?
> *


I would love to do that... but yeah, for me it was the cost and being without my ride for two/three weeks.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 02:51 PM~14539362
> *why do so few people do it the right way and get the diff narrowed? is it just the cost?
> *


If you had $2000 burning a hole in your pocket, would you buy Chinas and pay to narrow the rearend, or would you buy Daytons?


----------



## porky79

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2009, 05:00 AM~14547022
> *If you had $2000 burning a hole in your pocket, would you buy Chinas and pay to narrow the rearend, or would you buy Daytons?
> *


DAYTONS HOMIE


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 22 2009, 10:46 AM~14548165
> *DAYTONS HOMIE
> *


:yes:


----------



## CADDY925




----------



## Badass94Cad

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## @GRANDPAS64




----------



## MAC MINO




----------



## eyeneff

TTT for an oldie but goodie


----------



## Badass94Cad

:thumbsup:


----------



## RealBarbers

what about 15" daytons?


----------



## RealBarbers

> _Originally posted by RealBarbers_@Oct 23 2009, 06:56 PM~15449846
> *what about 15" daytons?
> *


i just came up on some 15" bolt on daytons, thinking of throwing them on the 93


----------



## La Fa '08

Have to roll on 13s.  They Chinas but I keep 'em clean. :biggrin:


----------



## Slodessa

will 14/7 rub on a fleetwood thats not lifted?


----------



## Slodessa




----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by Slodessa_@Oct 31 2009, 04:02 AM~15520786
> *will 14/7 rub on a fleetwood thats not lifted?
> *




yes


----------



## babyshack

only way to roll hoime 13's on both my cadi's


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 15 2008, 01:56 PM~9700940
> *well it looks like there is nothing else for you to do. if you don't want it to rub than you will need smaller wheels. or dayton/ zenniths. this is the only fix to the problem big dog
> *


or shorten the axle


----------



## LatinStyle86

13's all day


----------



## 68impalatattooman

the problem im having is the toe is soooo bad....i have the extended uppers 1 1/2 i turned the tie rods so when the front is lock up its pretty much striaght....but when i lower it the passenger side top is out alittle but the driver side is (/)........so it looks like \ /..................some people say it should be this why i was wondering if anyone else had this problem..... the top bolts where you shim are welded on the nuts...so i went out to the caddy dealer and got some new ones......but i was wondnering if its worth my time to try to fix this problem.....plus im running 13x7 on it......someone said the back ones are 13x6..........but i took them off and i cant tell the difference...i have some 14x7 chinas was wondering if it might ride alittle better and if i put 14X7 on the back or will it hit the skirts? thanks


----------



## 68impalatattooman

heres my ride


----------



## BIG KLEVS

I'M JUS THROWING MY 13X7 ON MY 93. THE BACK FIT GOOD, BUT I STILL HAVE TO GRIND DOWN MY CALIPERS IN THE FRONT. I'VE STARTED TO GRIND BUT THEY STILL RUB, EVEN WITH SPACERS. I DON'T WANT TO ROLL WITH SPACERS, BUT I DON'T WANT TO CUT TOO MUCH EITHER. HOW MUCH DO YOU HAVE TO GRIND? LET ME KNOW ... ALSO IS THERE ANY PROBLEMS ROLLING 13's ON A BIG BODY DAILY???


----------



## buick_82

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Feb 7 2009, 01:53 AM~12932777
> *13x7 chinas all the way around no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mane that clean caddy i got some 13's Galaxy wire wheels which are chinas so iif i put some on a caddy lac like urs they wont rub?


----------



## CUZICAN

My President Roll's 13x7's all day.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Badass94Cad

:wow:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:drama:


----------



## ray562




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

got a blowout on 13s new tires on the freeway went across all 3 lanes and ended up facing oncoming traffic 

rearend got stuck on the curb the officer told us "cant you just hopp it off of there ? " 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

now roll 14x6 in back and 14x7 on the front


----------



## La Fa '08

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 18 2010, 12:59 PM~16927781
> *got a blowout on 13s new tires on the freeway went across all 3 lanes and ended up facing oncoming traffic
> 
> rearend got stuck on the curb the officer told us "cant you just hopp it off of there ? "
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> now roll 14x6 in back and 14x7 on the front
> *


:roflmao: 
Some cops are cool about lolos


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2008, 10:33 PM~12396263
> *:angry:
> 
> whats wrong with bags??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:dunno: Same shit would happen with 14s. Unless you're running some 185s or something, the difference between 13" and 14" tires is minimal.


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2010, 06:59 AM~16935096
> *:dunno: Same shit would happen with 14s.  Unless you're running some 185s or something, the difference between 13" and 14" tires is minimal.
> *


lol really... not a good enough reason to put mud tires on your fleet


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jan 15 2008, 01:20 PM~9701111
> *Bro...
> I have rolled Ds and Chinas 13s and 14s.
> The 14" Daytons never rubbed even when fully dumped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to 13" chinas....never had an issue there either. I did have to grind the front calipers but they went right on in the rear.  You also havtocut the inside skirt tabs. But you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2010, 05:59 AM~16935096
> *:dunno: Same shit would happen with 14s.  Unless you're running some 185s or something, the difference between 13" and 14" tires is minimal.
> *


HOW WOULD YOU KNOW ? YOU PROBABLY GET SNOW ALL YEAR ROUND AND CANT EVEN DRIVE YOUR SHIT 50-65 MPH


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 19 2010, 03:03 PM~16938217
> *HOW WOULD YOU KNOW ? YOU PROBABLY GET SNOW ALL YEAR ROUND AND CANT EVEN DRIVE YOUR SHIT 50-65 MPH
> *


Fool wtf are you talking about? :uh: Obviously you don't know geography if you're asking me about year-round snow in NJ. Snow is over, it's in the 70s right now! All the mods to my Cadillac were performance mods before I juiced it. I roll 13s on the Cad, and YES we have a shitload of potholes here, so you have to be careful. 

So you must be asking how I know that 14s are very similar in size to 13s. Retard, just look. They're 20mm wider, but not really any taller. All I said was that the same thing would, could and WILL happen with your 14s if you can't control your shit, but something tells me this was far too many words for you to comprehend, since you fucked up the 2 sentences I posted last time, let alone 2 paragraphs. KTHXBI


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 20 2010, 06:59 AM~16944233
> *Fool wtf are you talking about? :uh:  Obviously you don't know geography if you're asking me about year-round snow in NJ. Snow is over, it's in the 70s right now!  All the mods to my Cadillac were performance mods before I juiced it.  I roll 13s on the Cad, and YES we have a shitload of potholes here, so you have to be careful.
> 
> So you must be asking how I know that 14s are very similar in size to 13s.  Retard, just look.  They're 20mm wider, but not really any taller.  All I said was that the same thing would, could and WILL happen with your 14s if you can't control your shit, but something tells me this was far too many words for you to comprehend, since you fucked up the 2 sentences I posted last time, let alone 2 paragraphs.  KTHXBI
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

dumbass that shit happened when we had a different frame on there partial reinforcement 13s 2 pumps 8 batts 

now roll 14x6 and 14x7 all day never had another blowout with a fully strapped frame every inch 3/8 all the way around 3 pumps 10 batts 5 years nothing has happened 

and who said we cant control our shit stupid fuck


----------



## impala583

what can i use to shave my calipers? (tool bit and where can i get it?)


----------



## La Fa '08

> _Originally posted by impala583_@Mar 20 2010, 10:49 PM~16949323
> *what can i use to shave my calipers? (tool bit and where can i get it?)
> *


Get a grinder homie and grind the caliper down until the rim stops rubbing.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 20 2010, 04:50 PM~16946446
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> dumbass  that shit happened when we had a different frame on there partial reinforcement 13s 2 pumps 8 batts
> 
> now roll 14x6 and 14x7 all day never had another blowout with a fully strapped frame every inch 3/8 all the way around 3 pumps 10 batts 5 years nothing has happened
> 
> and who said we cant control our shit stupid fuck
> *


I'm real proud of you.


----------



## 509Rider

I had a blowout on 14s. Now I roll 13s lol


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2010, 10:22 AM~16960495
> *I had a blowout on 14s. Now I roll 13s lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: Same with my homeboy. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 22 2010, 06:14 AM~16959714
> *I'm real proud of you.
> *


thats the gayest thing anyone has ever said to me on this damn website

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 22 2010, 12:26 PM~16961524
> *thats the gayest thing anyone has ever said to me on this damn website
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No really, I'm so proud of you. You've come a long way. Now take your 14s and Beretta and leave the 13" thread. KTHXBI :wave:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 22 2010, 12:42 PM~16962137
> *No really, I'm so proud of you.  You've come a long way.  Now take your 14s and Beretta and leave the 13" thread. KTHXBI :wave:
> *


LOL


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 22 2010, 11:42 AM~16962137
> *No really, I'm so proud of you.  You've come a long way.  Now take your 14s and Beretta and leave the 13" thread. KTHXBI :wave:
> *


SOMEONES HATING 

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:37 PM~16963818
> *SOMEONES HATING
> 
> :0
> *


We make a good team.



Hater. :h5:


----------



## 26cruiser.

my bro rolls 13's on his big body but there daytons. he just grinded the front calipers he has no problem on the freeway either he has gone 90 easy never a flat or wheel trouble


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 22 2010, 02:53 PM~16963971
> *We make a good team.
> Hater. :h5:
> *


:werd: :h5: so if i put 14x7 daytons on the back will they rub ?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 23 2010, 01:26 AM~16970294
> *:werd:  :h5: so if i put 14x7 daytons on the back will they rub ?
> *


Daytons shouldn't rub.


----------



## LatinStyle86

ridin' daytons 13's all day with no problems rubbing in the back. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 23 2010, 08:37 AM~16972225
> *ridin' daytons 13's all day with no problems rubbing in the back.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine rub


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 25 2010, 08:19 PM~17003099
> *mine rub
> *


 :twak: 

put the daytons on joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 26 2010, 08:53 AM~17006982
> *:twak:
> 
> put the daytons on joe
> *


 :twak: those are the ones im talking about :rant:


----------



## LatinStyle86

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17021010
> *:twak: those are the ones im talking about :rant:
> *


damn, that sucks you're the first person i heard that has Daytons and rub. i guess slang them and try zeniths.


----------



## SHY BOY

has anybody had issues with spacers in da front? backing out of my drive way yesterday just heard a loud noise and it turns out i broke all 5 studs on da front passengers side,lifted da car and rim just came off :angry: its da 3rd time is happend 2 me, (im running 1/2" spacers) thats how i got da car


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 29 2010, 11:01 AM~17032293
> *has anybody had issues with spacers in da front? backing out of my drive way yesterday just heard a loud noise and it turns out i broke all 5 studs on da front passengers side,lifted da car and rim just came off  :angry: its da 3rd time is happend 2 me, (im running 1/2" spacers) thats how i got da car
> *


stop it


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## Garcia93

i got 13 daytons on my 93 with spacers no problem post pics later


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17029509
> *damn, that sucks you're the first person i heard that has Daytons and rub. i guess slang them and try zeniths.
> *


only the one on the passenger side and the cadi hasnt been wrecked either :angry: zeniths rub too :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 29 2010, 11:01 AM~17032293
> *has anybody had issues with spacers in da front? backing out of my drive way yesterday just heard a loud noise and it turns out i broke all 5 studs on da front passengers side,lifted da car and rim just came off  :angry: its da 3rd time is happend 2 me, (im running 1/2" spacers) thats how i got da car
> *


Trash the spacers. Grind the calipers if you need to.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 30 2010, 02:52 PM~17045031
> *only the one on the passenger side and the cadi hasnt been wrecked either :angry: zeniths rub too :uh:
> *


Some people have said that the bodies often aren't properly centered on the frame from assembly. When you have a rub on one side like that and room on the other, you can loosen the body mounts, and push the body to center it better.


----------



## edub6794

I had problems on my passenger side also. I grinded both calipers and put a spacer on and haven't had problems since.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by edub6794_@Mar 31 2010, 09:49 AM~17053482
> *I had problems on my passenger side also. I grinded both calipers and put a spacer on and haven't had problems since.
> *


Grind the calipers adequately and you shouldn't need spacers at all.


----------



## SHY BOY

Knock on wood :biggrin: still havent wrecked it ive been able 2 pull over,took apart the front and checked both sides on the left side theres a little shaft where the top screw on the caliper goes in, it was missing on da right one.That and also when i put on the wheel on the adapter it doesnt slide right in like the left one,i kinda have 2 wiggle it in dont know if that makes sense,can it be the adapter is damaged?bent some how :dunno: ill post pics of the part that im talking about. ohh and there 1/4" spacers not half inch thanks for the input guys


----------



## edub6794

My 13's rub in tha back if I hit a dip. I'm wanting to put 14x6's all tha way around. My only problem is my caddy pulls a LOL to tha left.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by edub6794_@Mar 31 2010, 10:15 AM~17053666
> *My 13's rub in tha back if I hit a dip. I'm wanting to put 14x6's all tha way around. My only problem is my caddy pulls a LOL to tha left.
> *


Get it aligned. :dunno:


----------



## edub6794

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 31 2010, 08:22 AM~17053733
> *Get it aligned.  :dunno:
> *


I was told they can't align tha car on 13's. So it got aligned wit my stocks on. I saw you said there's something wrong wit 14x6's, what's tha problem wit them?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by edub6794_@Mar 31 2010, 10:58 AM~17054017
> *I was told they can't align tha car on 13's. So it got aligned wit my stocks on. I saw you said there's something wrong wit 14x6's, what's tha problem wit them?
> *


Yeah, some shops prefer you have the stocks on it. And put it at "ride height" if it's juiced.

:dunno: I don't have any problem with 14x6. Some people think they look ugly. But if that's what fits, I say roll it. :thumbsup: I have 13x5.5 on the rear of mine, 13x7 up front.


----------



## edub6794

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 31 2010, 10:30 AM~17054846
> *Yeah, some shops prefer you have the stocks on it.  And put it at "ride height" if it's juiced.
> 
> :dunno: I don't have any problem with 14x6.  Some people think they look ugly.  But if that's what fits, I say roll it. :thumbsup:  I have 13x5.5 on the rear of mine, 13x7 up front.
> *


Ayight cool. Thanks man. Got one more question, I need to getA arms for my 94 Brougham, can I get them off of any big body caddy, caprice or impala of tha same years? I know we have tha same engine and all that.


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:01 AM~17032293
> *has anybody had issues with spacers in da front? backing out of my drive way yesterday just heard a loud noise and it turns out i broke all 5 studs on da front passengers side,lifted da car and rim just came off  :angry: its da 3rd time is happend 2 me, (im running 1/2" spacers) thats how i got da car
> *


PUT LONGER STUDS IN FRONT


----------



## 69droptop

I need two 14x6 rev for my ride ..... rust is ok rash is fine also hit me on pm...got to get my big body rollin


----------



## droppen98

me too i need either a set of 14 x 6s or 2 14 x 6s and two 7s


----------



## ILLVILLE

anybody rollin disc brake rear ends with 13x7s rev? if so, pics and info please :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

Anyone know if old school 13X7 Roadsters would work or if they'd rub without doing grinding, etc?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 9 2010, 11:20 AM~17143872
> *Anyone know if old school 13X7 Roadsters would work or if they'd rub without doing grinding, etc?
> *


Don't hold me to this because I'm not 100% positive, but if I remember correctly the offset was similar to Chinas.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 9 2010, 01:03 PM~17144519
> *Don't hold me to this because I'm not 100% positive, but if I remember correctly the offset was similar to Chinas.
> *


Damn. Found a nice set w/ white white tires pretty cheap.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 9 2010, 01:20 PM~17144657
> *Damn.  Found a nice set w/ white white tires pretty cheap.
> *


Well, you can use the difference to shorten the rear axle. :cheesy:


Hopefully somebody else can confirm what I said about the offset for you, but that's what I believe to be true.


----------



## KC_Caddy

So, what do you have to do to make it work, grind the calipers or what?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by edub6794_@Mar 31 2010, 08:15 AM~17053666
> *My 13's rub in tha back if I hit a dip. I'm wanting to put 14x6's all tha way around. My only problem is my caddy pulls a LOL to tha left.
> *


i got 13 with no issues....


----------



## Badass94Cad

To roll 13s in front, you grind the calipers.

To roll 13s in back with the skirts you either need:

• Dayton 13x7
• Zenith 13x7
• China 13x5.5 
• Shorten rearend to run China 13x7, or a whole lot of luck to be on your side to run China 13x7 (some people haven't had rubs :dunno


----------



## 93 CADDY

got 13" chinas on mine. they only rub wen i fully dump the car. i have plenty of room from rim to skirt. i cant drive my car slammed, anybody know ?


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 9 2010, 02:44 PM~17145278
> *To roll 13s in front, you grind the calipers.
> 
> To roll 13s in back with the skirts you either need:
> 
> • Dayton 13x7
> • Zenith 13x7
> • China 13x5.5
> • Shorten rearend to run China 13x7, or a whole lot of luck to be on your side to run China 13x7 (some people haven't had rubs :dunno
> *


Are Envious Touch wires considered chinas? Seems like some guys consider them better than other names aside from d's and z's/ Do you need to grind and get 13.5 in the rear w/ them too? Also, if you run 14's, does the same apply?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 24 2010, 02:25 PM~17289286
> *Are Envious Touch wires considered chinas?  Seems like some guys consider them better than other names aside from d's and z's/  Do you need to grind and get 13.5 in the rear w/ them too?  Also, if you run 14's, does the same apply?
> *


:scrutinize: :uh:

Yes, they're Chinas. Just because they're assembled in the US, doesn't make them American made wheels when the parts are from China.

You don't grind shit for the rear. You grind calipers in the FRONT to get 13s to fit.

No. That's why there's a thread about 13s.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 24 2010, 02:29 PM~17289304
> *:scrutinize: :uh:
> 
> Yes, they're Chinas.  Just because they're assembled in the US, doesn't make them American made wheels when the parts are from China.
> 
> You don't grind shit for the rear.  You grind calipers in the FRONT to get 13s to fit.
> 
> No.  That's why there's a thread about 13s.
> *


Thanks. Debating between getting 14's or 13's for my first set, so had a few q's about it. Might end up going w/ 14's to save from having to grind and get 5.5 or 6 in the back. Not fore sure what to do just yet though.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 24 2010, 02:37 PM~17289338
> *Thanks.  Debating between getting 14's or 13's for my first set, so had a few q's about it.  Might end up going w/ 14's to save from having to grind and get 5.5 or 6 in the back.  Not fore sure what to do just yet though.
> *


14" Chinas need 14x6 in the rear.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 24 2010, 03:31 PM~17289564
> *14" Chinas need 14x6 in the rear.
> *


And no need to grind front calipers? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 24 2010, 05:47 PM~17290182
> *And no need to grind front calipers?  Thanks for the input.
> *


:no: Not for 14s.


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE

Cant roll dumped out!! but putting color matched 13's next week! let you know if it works.


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE




----------



## droppen98

i put 14x6 and the hit both quarters i have cut the pinch welds (didnt want to but it helped a little) but it still hits hard the car cant fully lay out still i have ground the skirts as far as they can go but its mainly the quarters that are hitting the car has 14x6 og wires with hancook tires 175/75/14


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 6 2010, 07:30 PM~17412546
> *i put 14x6 and the hit both quarters i have cut the pinch welds (didnt want to but it helped a little) but it still hits hard the car cant fully lay out still i have ground the skirts as far as they can go but its mainly the quarters that are hitting the car has 14x6 og wires with hancook tires 175/75/14
> *


Damn, never heard of people hitting on 14x6. :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 24 2010, 01:31 PM~17289564
> *14" Chinas need 14x6 in the rear.
> *


I was just going to ask this question .. Cause i just picked up a 94 & got some 14x7 chinas with 520s that i wanted to put on . Thanks for the info.


----------



## red chev

i got 13's..one side rubs and one side dont...sup wit dat????????


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 7 2010, 12:48 PM~17418711
> *i got 13's..one side rubs and one side dont...sup wit dat????????
> *


lemme guess..... passenger side? :cheesy:


----------



## red chev

yup...


----------



## TOXXIC

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 7 2010, 05:08 AM~17417001
> *Damn, never heard of people hitting on 14x6. :0
> *


my 14x6 rubs the quaters to. with 175\75\14s on the rear. kinda crazy


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## 69droptop

I just got 14x6 for the rear my 13s rub on passenger side..my question is will the 14x6 work with 185s...my car is not lifted and 13s barely rub in back


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 18 2010, 12:50 PM~17527588
> *I just got 14x6 for the rear my 13s rub on passenger side..my question is will the 14x6 work with 185s...my car is not lifted and 13s barely rub in back
> *


Should work fine. I knew a guy who ran 185s juiced and it didn't rub.


----------



## cappy

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Apr 9 2010, 03:35 PM~17146104
> *got 13" chinas on mine. they only rub wen i fully dump the car. i have plenty of room from rim to skirt. i cant drive my car slammed, anybody know ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


run daytons or zeniths and the wont rub!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

I have read through this whole thread.......... sooo 14x7 chinas will ride fine if it's stock? The rear will rub or notl?
My stock tire look wack on the fleet.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Had 13x5.5's before I traded the ride :tears:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 19 2010, 01:43 PM~18083831
> *I have read through this whole thread.......... sooo 14x7 chinas will ride fine if it's stock?  The rear will rub or notl?
> My stock tire look wack on the fleet.
> *


 I would think they would rub, my homies 13x7s rubbed stock :angry: when he had people in back


----------



## Badass94Cad

Yes, that's what people say. They may not rub stock just driving around, but with people in the back or entering driveways, etc. you can rub.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 20 2010, 05:55 AM~18090592
> *Yes, that's what people say.  They may not rub stock just driving around, but with people in the back or entering driveways, etc. you can rub.
> *


 and that part suck!, dirty white walls or worse damage to the body


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 20 2010, 10:24 AM~18091283
> *and that part suck!, dirty white walls or worse damage to the body
> *


:yessad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

only one way to fix that. get switches


----------



## KC_Caddy

Anyone know if I could run 13X7 reverse Daytons on a 93 big body? I had heared you had to run standards but some of the pics in here look like reverse. Let me know because I have a guy I can buy some 13's from at a good price.


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18095388
> *Anyone know if I could run 13X7 reverse Daytons on a 93 big body?  I had heared you had to run standards but some of the pics in here look like reverse.  Let me know because I have a guy I can buy some 13's from at a good price.
> *


13x7 88's no problem








:thumbsup:


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jul 20 2010, 07:24 PM~18095909
> *13x7 88's no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Looks like I better pick them up. Bright, shiny gold and chrome but some rash on the ends of a couple of them. Should work fine for a daily. Did you have to grind of shave anything or just put them right on the car?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy+Jul 20 2010, 06:25 PM~18095388-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I could run 13X7 reverse Daytons on a 93 big body?  I had heared you had to run standards but some of the pics in here look like reverse.  Let me know because I have a guy I can buy some 13's from at a good price.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC_Caddy_@Jul 20 2010, 07:36 PM~18096022
> *Looks like I better pick them up.  Bright, shiny gold and chrome but some rash on the ends of a couple of them.  Should work fine for a daily.  Did you have to grind of shave anything or just put them right on the car?
> *


That's kind of what this thread is about...

Dayton deep dish wheels fit. No alteration to the rear, except trim the plastic tabs on the skirts. Up front, you'll have to shave the calipers (and many run spacers too) to run 13s.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy+Jul 20 2010, 04:25 PM~18095388-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I could run 13X7 reverse Daytons on a 93 big body?  I had heared you had to run standards but some of the pics in here look like reverse.  Let me know because I have a guy I can buy some 13's from at a good price.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Jul 21 2010, 06:43 AM~18100667
> *That's kind of what this thread is about...
> 
> Dayton deep dish wheels fit.  No alteration to the rear, except trim the plastic tabs on the skirts.  Up front, you'll have to shave the calipers (and many run spacers too) to run 13s.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

fuckin a, I been telling this dude....

dunno you what you looking at but not some, nearly ALL the fuckin wheels in this thread, in this forum, in this SITE, are reverse. Please go buy the fuckin wheels.

13x7 reverse. Not standards, not 16x8, not 20x2. Then take your happy ass to pepboys and pick up some tires 80/155/13 and spacers. Fire up your grinder. Welcome to lowriding


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 21 2010, 07:57 AM~18101064
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> fuckin a, I been telling this dude....
> 
> dunno you what you looking at but not some, nearly ALL the fuckin wheels in this thread, in this forum, in this SITE, are reverse.  Please go buy the fuckin wheels.
> 
> 13x7 reverse.  Not standards, not 16x8, not 20x2.  Then take your happy ass to pepboys and pick up some tires 80/155/13 and spacers.  Fire up your grinder.  Welcome to lowriding*


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## red chev

i just dont roll dumped..raise the ass up when i drive my 13's..when i park i dump it...no rubs...  .i kinda miss rollin wit the ass dumped though!! :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:nicoderm:


----------



## KC_Caddy

Sorry for the lack of insight on these things. I know i read somewhere on here that you couldn't use deep deep on big bodies. Thanks for the pointers. I'm in KC, not CA, so there's a lot less low riding going on around here. Sometimes it's hard to know exactly what works with what and all that. 

About the grinding issue, I don't have a grinder myself, so I'd have to probably have a wheel shop do that. Hopefully they do that and don't get anal about it being a safety issue or something. I'm gonna post some pics of these rims so you guys can see what you think about the condition. Depending on the price, I'll most likely buy because he needs to get rid of them.


----------



## KC_Caddy

My Webpage


----------



## KC_Caddy

http://i32.tinypic.com/2mcykh.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## KC_Caddy

In this pic it looks like maybe something's off w/ one of the nips on the right. See if you guys think this is an issue or I'm just being paranoid about it. Also, the curb checks look more or less minor to me but some of you guys would know better what's usable and what might need repairs before it could be rolled on.

http://i29.tinypic.com/2dllqmu.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## KC_Caddy

http://i29.tinypic.com/2vlp4t0.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## KC_Caddy

http://i26.tinypic.com/4zujrq.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 06:06 PM~18105659
> *In this pic it looks like maybe something's off w/ one of the nips on the right.  See if you guys think this is an issue or I'm just being paranoid about it.  Also, the curb checks look more or less minor to me but some of you guys would know better what's usable and what might need repairs before it could be rolled on.
> 
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2dllqmu.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


Looks like the plating is coming off. Looks usable, maybe paint the dish to cover it up. Real daytons? Wouldn't pay over 150 if they're not, maybe a little more if the hardware is there. Check the seals for chunks missing. Daytons tuck in more so they clear the rear, but will need spacers in front, chinas don't need spacers. Big name shops probably won't take the liability to mess with your car. Find a homie or a little shop to help you. Or buy a grinder, it's going to take some test fitting back and forth with the wheel to fine tune it.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 05:55 PM~18105553
> *Sorry for the lack of insight on these things.  I know i read somewhere on here that you couldn't use deep deep on big bodies.  Thanks for the pointers.  I'm in KC, not CA, so there's a lot less low riding going on around here.  Sometimes it's hard to know exactly what works with what and all that.
> 
> About the grinding issue, I don't have a grinder myself, so I'd have to probably have a wheel shop do that.  Hopefully they do that and don't get anal about it being a safety issue or something.  I'm gonna post some pics of these rims so you guys can see what you think about the condition.  Depending on the price, I'll most likely buy because he needs to get rid of them.
> *


 one thing I learned about lowriding, you need all the tools you can get!!Just buy a grinder and do it you self,because later you will need it again.Got my grinder a the swap meet for$25 new :biggrin: just get the pads as Lows or Home De*pot*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just get a 4'' 1/2 inch grinder


----------



## KC_Caddy

He says they're all four stamped, so if that's true when I go see them today, they're real. He said that one spot I pointed out is a little rust. As I understand it, rust can be cleaned off w/ naval jelly, so shouldn't be a big deal.

I figure for a daily they look pretty good, not trying to put this car in a show or anything but want it to look sharp. He's got the adapters and some knock offs he says are pretty beat, so I'll keep my eyes open on here for some used Dayton ko's, but roll w/ the beat ones for a minute til I can get the others. Tires look pretty cheap for 13's, but i don't have a Pep Boys anywhere near, so gonna have to call around about that 155/80 size.

I think the guy is pretty desperate for cash because he wanted them gone yesterday and is letting them go for a whole lot less than I've seen them go for on here w/ no accessories. Seems like the cheapest you ever see here is 600 and then you also have to factor in shipping. If this turns out to be legit, it will he a hell of a deal. If I do get them I'll take better pics w/ my own camera and post them up.

This is the car they're going on. I've been rollin' on the stocks and the ugly tires that came on it until I could find the right rims for it.

http://i27.tinypic.com/11ik977.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 07:55 PM~18105553
> *Sorry for the lack of insight on these things.  I know i read somewhere on here that you couldn't use deep deep on big bodies.  Thanks for the pointers.  I'm in KC, not CA, so there's a lot less low riding going on around here.  Sometimes it's hard to know exactly what works with what and all that.
> 
> About the grinding issue, I don't have a grinder myself, so I'd have to probably have a wheel shop do that.  Hopefully they do that and don't get anal about it being a safety issue or something.  I'm gonna post some pics of these rims so you guys can see what you think about the condition.  Depending on the price, I'll most likely buy because he needs to get rid of them.
> *


Homie I don't know of any shop that will mess with your calipers. And if they would, they'd probably charge a grip. Get yourself a cheap grinder - Harbor Freight, Home Depot, Sears, whatever, you can get them under $100. You'll want to grind the caliper a bit to round out the top edge, and it'll take some grinding, test fitting the rim, and repeat. Time consuming, but not rocket science. 

13" tires are cheap. If you don't have a Pep Boys, how about a Firestone? They sell FR380, what is considered by many (including myself) to be the best looking 13" radial tire. 155/80R13s used to be about $34 each, maybe a little more now...I haven't bought any in a couple years.


----------



## lowlowlow

Dunno if naval jelly and gold plating will mix. You can hit the rusty nip with a little sandpaper to clean it up. The stamp will tell the story but Ds usually have the nips lined up exactly the same and it doesn't look that way in the pics. Grab the hub and see if it will move and run your fingers over the spokes to see if anything is loose. I picked up some nice Hankooks from Discount Tire, Advance Auto Parts carries spacers.



> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 22 2010, 05:19 AM~18109879
> *He says they're all four stamped, so if that's true when I go see them today, they're real.  He said that one spot I pointed out is a little rust.  As I understand it, rust can be cleaned off w/ naval jelly, so shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> I figure for a daily they look pretty good, not trying to put this car in a show or anything but want it to look sharp.  He's got the adapters and some knock offs he says are pretty beat, so I'll keep my eyes open on here for some used Dayton ko's, but roll w/ the beat ones for a minute til I can get the others.  Tires look pretty cheap for 13's, but i don't have a Pep Boys anywhere near, so gonna have to call around about that 155/80 size.
> 
> I think the guy is pretty desperate for cash because he wanted them gone yesterday and is letting them go for a whole lot less than I've seen them go for on here w/ no accessories.  Seems like the cheapest you ever see here is 600 and then you also have to factor in shipping.  If this turns out to be legit, it will he a hell of a deal.  If I do get them I'll take better pics w/ my own camera and post them up.
> 
> This is the car they're going on.  I've been rollin' on the stocks and the ugly tires that came on it until I could find the right rims for it.
> 
> http://i27.tinypic.com/11ik977.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


----------



## KC_Caddy

I have firestone here so I'll look for that tire. Gonna take a look at the rims tonight so I'll know what's up soon. I'll have to pick up a grinder too. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Just picked them up a bit ago and all four are stamped w/ the logo and serial numbers. I think dude was just broke and needing to move them or something, so I think I got really lucky here. I checked out the spokes and none were loose, the seals seemed good except for possibly one spot. he said they held air fine last time they had tires on them, so we'll see.

The curb checks aren't very bad in person. not really any worse than a lot of used D's i see on here. The only cosmetic problems are a lot of the nipples have some rust and the plating is peeling on them. I'm thinking nips would cost less to replace or replate than other parts, but I've never priced that sort of thing.

I'm thinking maybe they could just be cleaned off and painted over since I saw a thread here where guys were painting their own spokes and all. Another idea is to maybe have someone powder coat them. Any tips or ideas are appreciated. There's also just a couple drops of white paint here and there on one. I guess someone had them in a garage for a while and was doing projects...lol. I'll post pics in a sec since I took better pics here at home. Overall I think they'll be ok for a daily and the nip issue won't be readily visible unless you were looking hard at them.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Wheel #1 and its stamp below.
http://i29.tinypic.com/20pa92d.jpg[/img]]My Webpage










Wheel #2









Wheel #3









Wheel #4









Example of rust/peeling gold on nips









Adapters









Possible seal leak?


----------



## Badass94Cad

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowlowlow

Nice! Just clean the nips up with a dremel or sandpaper and roll them as is. 

To reseal the wheel
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=445281&hl=

Get to work!


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 23 2010, 08:21 AM~18120453
> *Nice!  Just clean the nips up with a dremel or sandpaper and roll them as is.
> 
> To reseal the wheel
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=445281&hl=
> 
> Get to work!
> *



Thanks for the link. I went through the first few pages and he said if you only have one or two spots you can just do like a 2 inch radius around the bad ones. I looked closely just now and it looks like there's only two possible trouble spots. None that I can actually see a hole but they're pretty close to the nips. Would you go ahead and do it anyway on the chance that they might leak or throw some tires on and find out it they do before doing the work?

Also, anyone notice in pic 3 there's a slight bend to the lip? Will that cause any kind of leakage problem or do you just get that with most used rims? Looking closely I can see these were manufactured in Dec. '96. Not bad for wheels that old.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Ordered up those FR380's at 45 a pop from a Firestone store. I called my local mechanic and they wanted 63 each so I guess 45 is a decent deal these days. Should be in today or tomorrow. Now I just need to get some ko's. The kid I bought them from said there's a local place that sells them so I could save on shipping.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 12:02 PM~18123020
> *Thanks for the link.  I went through the first few pages and he said if you only have one or two spots you can just do like a 2 inch radius around the bad ones.  I looked closely just now and it looks like there's only two possible trouble spots.  None that I can actually see a hole but they're pretty close to the nips.  Would you go ahead and do it anyway on the chance that they might leak or throw some tires on and find out it they do before doing the work?
> 
> Also, anyone notice in pic 3 there's a slight bend to the lip?  Will that cause any kind of leakage problem or do you just get that with most used rims?  Looking closely I can see these were manufactured in Dec. '96.  Not bad for wheels that old.
> *


Can't hurt to just seal them up or you'll be paying for the mounting twice if they leak. I have a rim's seal that looks solid but it's leaking at the spoke. 

I'd say that as long as the damage is limited to the edge of the wheel and doesn't go beyond that next taper it would be fine?


----------



## KC_Caddy

Since it's just a couple little spots do I actually need to strip off that part of the seal or just seal over them? We're talking just two possible trouble spots total on two of the rims. I assume I could just buy one tube of silicone or windshield sealer and go over those spots to say a few bucks and a lot of work.

The Firestone store has three of those tires that you recommended, the 380 and the fourth will be there tomorrow. I figure I'll seal up those spots tonight and tell them I'll come in Monday afternoon to get them installed so the sealed areas can set up and dry. Found out about a place locally that sells KO's today so I'm gonna go have a look what they have and see what he wants for them.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Called the place and they have a set of used stamped Dayton ko's, gold 3 bar. He says there are little faded spots from lead hammer use but not bad, so I'll go take a look at them tomorrow. he only wants 100 for them and the kid I bought from says he can be haggled with so if they look decent I may have a pretty nice deal. They're recessed so I'll pick up some Dayton chips to throw in them and be good to go.


----------



## lowlowlow

:thumbsup:


----------



## KC_Caddy

I stopped by Home Depot tonight and grabbed a couple little tubes of the waterproof GE silicone, some fine sand paper and some gold interior/exterior Rustoleum spay paint. I figure once I get done sanding the rusty/peeling nips and maybe touch them up. I'll test it on something else first and hold it up to the rims to see if it would work. Some of these guys have painted spokes w/ success so it may help. One particular rim has a few faded spokes and fucking white paint drippings on it. Nothing major but just a dumb ass thing for someone to have left happen. That's the main one I may want to work on w/ the paint.

I'll probably roll these for a year or two, then look into getting them restored and be like having a brand new set. I counted 88 spokes last night. I had guessed they were 100's at first. I did a few spots w. the silicon, also went over some areas w/ no holes but just looked a bit thin. I have another tube plus some of the first left so I may go over them again just to be safe or do a thin layer all around. The little tubes only ran like 4 bucks each, anyway.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 09:49 PM~18127370
> *I stopped by Home Depot tonight and grabbed a couple little tubes of the waterproof GE silicone, some fine sand paper and some gold interior/exterior Rustoleum spay paint.  I figure once I get done sanding the rusty/peeling nips and maybe touch them up.  I'll test it on something else first and hold it up to the rims to see if it would work.  Some of these guys have painted spokes w/ success so it may help.  One particular rim has a few faded spokes and fucking white paint drippings on it.  Nothing major but just a dumb ass thing for someone to have left happen.  That's the main one I may want to work on w/ the paint.
> 
> I'll probably roll these for a year or two, then look into getting them restored and be like having a brand new set.  I counted 88 spokes last night.  I had guessed they were 100's at first.  I did a few spots w. the silicon, also went over some areas w/ no holes but just looked a bit thin.  I have another tube plus some of the first left so I may go over them again just to be safe or do a thin layer all around.  The little tubes only ran like 4 bucks each, anyway.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 09:49 PM~18127370
> *I stopped by Home Depot tonight and grabbed a couple little tubes of the waterproof GE silicone, some fine sand paper and some gold interior/exterior Rustoleum spay paint.  I figure once I get done sanding the rusty/peeling nips and maybe touch them up.  I'll test it on something else first and hold it up to the rims to see if it would work.  Some of these guys have painted spokes w/ success so it may help.  One particular rim has a few faded spokes and fucking white paint drippings on it.  Nothing major but just a dumb ass thing for someone to have left happen.  That's the main one I may want to work on w/ the paint.
> 
> I'll probably roll these for a year or two, then look into getting them restored and be like having a brand new set.  I counted 88 spokes last night.  I had guessed they were 100's at first.  I did a few spots w. the silicon, also went over some areas w/ no holes but just looked a bit thin.  I have another tube plus some of the first left so I may go over them again just to be safe or do a thin layer all around.  The little tubes only ran like 4 bucks each, anyway.
> *


fuck the gold paint, that'll look cheesy, it won't look plated. Body color match or leave them be


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 24 2010, 12:21 AM~18127578
> *fuck the gold paint, that'll look cheesy, it won't look plated.  Body color match or leave them be
> *


Maybe I'll look into body paint matching. I like the color of my paint a lot. The guy who had the car before me had it painted a Ford color but he forgot which one it was. If I can match it, it might look pretty good on the nips. It's a pretty cool looking metallic blue.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad

:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## KC_Caddy

Pretty excited to get my tires put on tomorrow. I'm still a little paranoid that the couple spots along the lip where there are little dents will cause them not to hold are or something.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 25 2010, 08:11 PM~18139168
> *Pretty excited to get my tires put on tomorrow.  I'm still a little paranoid that the couple spots along the lip where there are little dents will cause them not to hold are or something.
> *


Shouldn't be a problem but if your really worried, lay the rim down facing up..hold rim in place (easier with tire on and using your foot)...swing away with your lead hammer. It will not damage the rim and can tap the lip out. 

Have curb checked a Dayton on my stepside and "fixed" it this way. :happysad: 


Good luck with the car :thumbsup: was checking craigslist out in KC and Caddys are going hella cheap compared to out here :wow: shit like that makes me wish I was living there still.  Then I remember the weather. :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

Thanks for the tip. I'll try that method out before I head to firestone. Yeah, I paid like 2500 three yrs ago with newer paint and tint, 114k miles. Not perfect but pretty nice. The D's and whitewalls should really help. Just need a grill after that.

Weather here doesn't bother me that much but I grew up in Pittsburgh with plenty of cold weather. You know any good wheel shops around here for caliper grinding, etc?


> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 26 2010, 03:48 AM~18141128
> *Shouldn't be a problem but if your really worried, lay the rim down facing up..hold rim in place (easier with tire on and using your foot)...swing away with your lead hammer. It will not damage the rim and can tap the lip out.
> 
> Have curb checked a Dayton on my stepside and "fixed" it this way. :happysad:
> Good luck with the car :thumbsup: was checking craigslist out in KC and Caddys are going hella cheap compared to out here  :wow: shit like that makes me wish I was living there still.    Then I remember the weather.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

Make sure you're running AT LEAST 45 PSI in those 13s bro. I run 55. Hoppers run more. If you're running the "max" of 35 PSI as listed on the sidewall of the tire, they'll look flat under all that weight. FYI


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 05:00 AM~18141337
> *Thanks for the tip.  I'll try that method out before I head to firestone.  Yeah, I paid like 2500 three yrs ago with newer paint and tint, 114k miles.  Not perfect but pretty nice.  The D's and whitewalls should really help.  Just need a grill after that.
> 
> Weather here doesn't bother me that much but I grew up in Pittsburgh with plenty of cold weather.  You know any good wheel shops around here for caliper grinding, etc?*


 homie you have to do that your self^^ any good shop will tell you no way :biggrin: or have a friend help out


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 26 2010, 08:07 AM~18141470
> *homie you have to do that your self^^ any good shop will tell you no way :biggrin: or have a friend help out
> *


Actually found out the shop the seller told me about will do grinding and shaving. I think it's a one man operation and he sells rims, ko's, etc. Gonna head over there later today after I get my tires or maybe tomorrow. If his used Dayton KO's are clean, not too faded gold, I'll grab them for 100 and get a hold of some black flag D chips on here. I wanted blue to match the car but the guy's out so I figure black will go w/ the gold (Steelers colors!)

Thanks for the psi tip. I wouldn't have thought of that. I'll ask Firestone to fill them to that. I'll post pics once I get the tires on.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 01:30 PM~18143262
> *Actually found out the shop the seller told me about will do grinding and shaving.  I think it's a one man operation and he sells rims, ko's, etc. Gonna head over there later today after I get my tires or maybe tomorrow.  If his used Dayton KO's are clean, not too faded gold, I'll grab them for 100 and get a hold of some black flag D chips on here.  I wanted blue to match the car but the guy's out so I figure black will go w/ the gold (Steelers colors!)
> 
> Thanks for the psi tip.  I wouldn't have thought of that.  I'll ask Firestone to fill them to that.  I'll post pics once I get the tires on.
> *


You can ask Firestone, but I doubt they'll do it. It's a liability thing bro. Some things are just DIY.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Got the tires on and inflated to 45. The guy looked at me funny but did it. They appear to be holding air. Is like to wash them before mounting. Is a car wash ok or is the also bad for the gold?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18144934
> *Got the tires on and inflated to 45.  The guy looked at me funny but did it.  They appear to be holding air.  Is like to wash them before mounting.  Is a car wash ok or is the also bad for the gold?
> *


I hope you're not talking about a drive-through car wash. You won't be able to ride on the track with the lip of the rim sticking out. :nono:


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 26 2010, 05:27 PM~18145222
> *I hope you're not talking about a drive-through car wash.  You won't be able to ride on the track with the lip of the rim sticking out. :nono:
> *


No, meant the kind w/ the hose and all. I ended up just picking up some Eagle1 wheel cleaner that said safe for all metals. Sprayed it on and rinsed it off w/ the hose in the back yard and they seem to brighten up a lot. Here they are with tires, all rinsed off...see what you guys think. There was a lot of grime on them. I'll pick up some Dayton wheel cleaner soon and give them another cleaning after they're on. 

http://i28.tinypic.com/350s0uo.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i31.tinypic.com/14weucl.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 05:55 PM~18145497
> *No, meant the kind w/ the hose and all.  I ended up just picking up some Eagle1 wheel cleaner that said safe for all metals.  Sprayed it on and rinsed it off w/ the hose in the back yard and they seem to brighten up a lot.  Here they are with tires, all rinsed off...see what you guys think.  There was a lot of grime on them.  I'll pick up some Dayton wheel cleaner soon and give them another cleaning after they're on.
> 
> http://i28.tinypic.com/350s0uo.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> http://i31.tinypic.com/14weucl.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 05:00 AM~18141337
> *Thanks for the tip.  I'll try that method out before I head to firestone.  Yeah, I paid like 2500 three yrs ago with newer paint and tint, 114k miles.  Not perfect but pretty nice.  The D's and whitewalls should really help.  Just need a grill after that.
> 
> Weather here doesn't bother me that much but I grew up in Pittsburgh with plenty of cold weather.  You know any good wheel shops around here for caliper grinding, etc?
> *


Hit up StreetRyder (Tino or Fabian) or F&S Tire & Audio (Frankie or Steve) on the East Side. Im pretty sure either of them would do it for you, just let them know you won't hold them liable for anything... thats always the biggest concern for any shop owner. Both companies are good people and will do you right.  




By the way those look like shit all clean, box them up and ship them to me. I will dispose of them for you.  :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 26 2010, 08:10 PM~18146770
> *Hit up StreetRyder (Tino or Fabian) or F&S Tire & Audio (Frankie or Steve) on the East Side. Im pretty sure either of them would do it for you, just let them know you won't hold them liable for anything... thats always the biggest concern for any shop owner. Both companies are good people and will do you right.
> By the way those look like shit all clean, box them up and ship them to me. I will dispose of them for you.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...I'll be sure to do that. I couldn't find the first one on google but found the second one. I'll give them a call tomorrow and see if they have better prices. You know if they stock knock offs?


----------



## KC_Caddy

Gentlemen....tonight I rolled home in STYLE! My D's are on now and appear to be working just fine. Took it to the shop the kid I bought them from recommended. They were really good. Bought a set of pretty nice gold Dayton knock offs from them and had them grind the calipers, shave the skirts, bend the lip on the passenger's side skirt....LOT of work, and put the rims on.

I'm glad I did it that way to make sure everything was done just right. The place is called Unlimited Wheel & Tire in Kansas City. They have used Daytons, ko's both D and China, adapters, etc. plus do installs. I def. recommend them after today. They did everything it took to make them fit, even riding around the block w/ me to narrow down where a rubbing sound was coming from.

The ko's I got are recessed to hold the oblong flag chip. I'll p[ost a pic of it. It looks cool as hell w/ the chip in frrom other pics I've seen. Now just have to find the chips, so if anyone knows where to get them, please let me know. Now for the pics...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18159614
> *Gentlemen....tonight I rolled home in STYLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 28 2010, 12:50 AM~18160640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks. Felt good to roll home on them. It was about 20 miles, mostly highway and they seemed just fine. Took a lot of work to get them to not rub anywhere. They eventually bent the lip behind the skirt on the passenger's side out a bit and that finally did it.

They said the speedometer will be off now. Anyone know by how much? Also anyone know where I can get those inserts? thanks to everyone that helped out w/ ideas and tips. this is actually my third set of D's. First was older bolt on D's which didn't fit my '85 Eldo, second was some really clean 16X8's that didn't fit. Glad to have finally gotten the right ones.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Looks good bro. Your speedometer and odometer will be off approximately 18%. You can, however, have the PCM reprogrammed for the new size tire to correct them. Unless you have someone locally who can do that, you'd have to take it out and send it to someone who can do it. They'll usually charge $50-$100 for a reprogram.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2010, 07:48 AM~18161852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight color scheme.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Just ordered those chips from Dayton so the look of the wheels will be complete w/ brand new chips now. The guy said this was actually a newer style than the round chips.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18159614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Hope you have/get an alarm, KC will swallow up those wheels real quick hno: if un-protected.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 28 2010, 02:26 PM~18164213
> *:thumbsup: Hope you have/get an alarm, KC will swallow up those wheels real quick hno: if un-protected.
> *


LOL, yeah, gonna have to watch them. The shop I went to was off 18th in KCK so kinda a hoodish area. I'm a little south of Olathe, so most of the time I'm in and around that general area. not in KCMO or the Dotte too much. I asked the guy at Dayton if there were local authorized dealers here so i could pick up some wheel cleaner...just one....on Quindaro. So yeah, I won't be parking the Caddy down there w/o an alarm. I'll take the Cavalier down instead!


----------



## lowlowlow

:thumbsup: got er done!


----------



## KC_Caddy

Looking for some opinions. I'm gonna get that top redone some time soon and need to figure out what color to do. the car was originally a light metallic blue, almost sky. The top doesn't really fit the new color and it's getting worn anyway. The interior is a dark blue.

So the issue is do I get a dark blue top to match the interior or go w/ something else, maybe white or try to get a match to the body color? The interior color is probably too dark to go w/ the paint color, I'm thinking. White might be cool for picking up the strip on the tire, especially if i end up getting them shaved.

Also there's a booty kit on here with a white vinyl wrap. That might go well w/ a white top. Only issue w/ that is the wheel in the booty kit is a 13 inch 100 spoke chrome and I'm riding on 13 inch mostly gold 88's. Any ideas, opinions, suggestions? I think a new top would really make the car since the paint is pretty straight aside from a few chips and the wheels are set now. I want to do the E&G grill too but I think aesthetically, the roof needs to come first.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 28 2010, 02:50 PM~18165562
> *Looking for some opinions.  I'm gonna get that top redone some time soon and need to figure out what color to do.  the car was originally a light metallic blue, almost sky.  The top doesn't really fit the new color and it's getting worn anyway.  The interior is a dark blue.
> 
> So the issue is do I get a dark blue top to match the interior or go w/ something else, maybe white or try to get a match to the body color?  The interior color is probably too dark to go w/ the paint color, I'm thinking.  White might be cool for picking up the strip on the tire, especially if i end up getting them shaved.
> 
> Also there's a booty kit on here with a white vinyl wrap.  That might go well w/ a white top.  Only issue w/ that is the wheel in the booty kit is a 13 inch 100 spoke chrome and I'm riding on 13 inch mostly gold 88's.  Any ideas, opinions, suggestions?  I think a new top would really make the car since the paint is pretty straight aside from a few chips and the wheels are set now.  I want to do the E&G grill too but I think aesthetically, the roof needs to come first.
> *


Redo it or dye it to match the interior. NO WHITE. You can always redo the booty kit to match whatever. 
Make sure the booty kit matches your car, I seen too many people slapping something that doesn't fit flush on a bigbody
And make your own build up topic now


----------



## KC_Caddy

I'm gonna sell my 88's if you guys are interested. Just picked up a set of 14's that I think go better on my car. As you know the tires are brand new and hold air plus I have the brand new Dayton chips coming for the ko's. Let me know.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Aight.... where's the link that tell where exactly where to cut lip on the car and how to keep the skirt on the car after I remove the clips? The driver side seems fine, but something has to be done to the passager side. 14x7 rev chinas. stock height.


----------



## KC_Caddy

They guy who installed mine bent out the lip a bit rather than cutting it. He shaved down the clip quite a bit too. Took a while but it worked fine after a few attempts. These were Daytons, though so with Chinas they might actually have to cut.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 2 2010, 01:13 PM~18207717
> *They guy who installed mine bent out the lip a bit rather than cutting it.  He shaved down the clip quite a bit too.  Took a while but it worked fine after a few attempts.  These were Daytons, though so with Chinas they might actually have to cut.
> *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Bent the lip out, hack sawed off the rear clip, screwed a bolt on the lil plastic piece on the skirt, and drilled a lil screw on the bottom for extra protection to make sure it don't come off. Took it for a test drive and no grinding. these were 14x7's and I don't see how 13's would be a problem.
Thank you CHINA GODS! :worship:


----------



## Badass94Cad

I hate when people run Chinas with no problems, because mine sure as hell didn't fit!!!


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 2 2010, 07:27 PM~18210116
> * Bent the lip out, hack sawed off the rear clip, screwed a bolt on the lil plastic piece on the skirt, and drilled a lil screw on the bottom for extra protection to make sure it don't come off. Took it for a test drive and no grinding. these were 14x7's and I don't see how 13's would be a problem.
> Thank you CHINA GODS! :worship:
> *


Better light some incense at a Buddhist temple now to prevent future issues...lol.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 3 2010, 08:11 AM~18214700
> *Better light some incense at a Buddhist temple now to prevent future issues...lol.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 3 2010, 06:16 AM~18214566
> *  I hate when people run Chinas with no problems, because mine sure as hell didn't fit!!!
> *


Lol! Just test on the rear and its not juiced. There is still a chance of something not going right.

If it makes you feel better, my instrument panel is still out.


----------



## KC_Caddy

Got my chips today! Check them out.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 3 2010, 12:33 PM~18217227
> *Got my chips today!  Check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













+












= Your friend.   :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 2 2010, 12:26 PM~18206506
> *Aight.... where's the link that tell where exactly where to cut lip on the car and how to keep the skirt on the car after I remove the clips? The driver side seems fine, but something has to be done to the passager side. 14x7 rev chinas. stock height.
> *


In my sig


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

Or just buy Zeniths wire wheels and they won't rub. :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 3 2010, 07:29 PM~18219777
> *Or just buy Zeniths wire wheels and they won't rub. :biggrin:
> *


Dayton deep dish's rub without alterations, so I'm sure Zenith would, too.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 3 2010, 09:30 AM~18215054
> *Lol! Just test on the rear and its not juiced. There is still a chance of something not going right.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, my instrument panel is still out.
> *


Oh...well I'm sure my 13x7s wouldn't rub in the rear either, if it wasn't juiced. The problem isn't when you're at ride height. It's when you dump dat azz!!!


----------



## bigt15

i HAVE a 1995 fleetwood BROGUHAM on 13 inch daytons . my a arms have been extended 2 inches or a little over and the tires constantly wear out on the sides and the tires pop before the top part even wears out. What can i do to fix this problem, put 65 air in tires?? change the a arms back to normal without extended welding? buy bigger rims???


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Aug 4 2010, 04:37 AM~18224347
> *i HAVE a 1995 fleetwood BROGUHAM on 13 inch daytons . my a arms have been extended 2 inches or a little over and the tires constantly wear out on the sides and the tires pop before the top part even wears out. What can i do to fix this problem, put 65 air in tires?? change the a arms back to normal without extended welding? buy bigger rims???
> *


Yeah dude, that's kind of what a 2" extension will do.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 3 2010, 05:40 PM~18219885
> *Dayton deep dish's rub without alterations, so I'm sure Zenith would, too.
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Aug 4 2010, 03:37 AM~18224347
> *i HAVE a 1995 fleetwood BROGUHAM on 13 inch daytons . my a arms have been extended 2 inches or a little over and the tires constantly wear out on the sides and the tires pop before the top part even wears out. What can i do to fix this problem, put 65 air in tires?? change the a arms back to normal without extended welding? buy bigger rims???
> *


get rid of those dopey extended a-arms


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2010, 04:50 AM~18224502
> *Yeah dude, that's kind of what a 2" extension will do.
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 2 2010, 12:39 PM~18470895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 3 2010, 12:33 PM~18217227
> *Got my chips today!  Check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol funny but true


----------



## slo

i want to fit my 14s on my 96 hope my Ds clear


----------



## lowridincalivato

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Aug 4 2010, 02:37 AM~18224347
> *i HAVE a 1995 fleetwood BROGUHAM on 13 inch daytons . my a arms have been extended 2 inches or a little over and the tires constantly wear out on the sides and the tires pop before the top part even wears out. What can i do to fix this problem, put 65 air in tires?? change the a arms back to normal without extended welding? buy bigger rims???
> *



POST PICS OF THESE 2" ARMS ON YOUR RIDE.... :cheesy:


----------



## KC_Caddy

Funny that I got the new style chips? I like them because they're different than the circles everyone else rocks.



> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Sep 4 2010, 11:33 AM~18485487
> *Lol funny but true
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

:dunno:


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Aug 4 2010, 02:37 AM~18224347
> *i HAVE a 1995 fleetwood BROGUHAM on 13 inch daytons . my a arms have been extended 2 inches or a little over and the tires constantly wear out on the sides and the tires pop before the top part even wears out. What can i do to fix this problem, put 65 air in tires?? change the a arms back to normal without extended welding? buy bigger rims???
> *


I extended mine 1 inch and it does good, 2inches is too much if your going to drive the car alot


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Aug 4 2010, 02:37 AM~18224347
> *i HAVE a 1995 fleetwood BROGUHAM on 13 inch daytons . my a arms have been extended 2 inches or a little over and the tires constantly wear out on the sides and the tires pop before the top part even wears out. What can i do to fix this problem, put 65 air in tires?? change the a arms back to normal without extended welding? buy bigger rims???
> *


* I have the same issue. Having a hard time finding stock arms though. :dunno: They still bulldog a good bit when the front is lifted. :happysad: Oh yeah on 155/80 13's. :biggrin: *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 2 2010, 06:27 PM~18210116
> * Bent the lip out, hack sawed off the rear clip, screwed a bolt on the lil plastic piece on the skirt, and drilled a lil screw on the bottom for extra protection to make sure it don't come off. Took it for a test drive and no grinding. these were 14x7's and I don't see how 13's would be a problem.
> Thank you CHINA GODS! :worship:
> *


Ok the caddie been sitting since I had modfied the skirt. So I hop in it and drove it for a cruise around the block and notice a relaxing hum of a airplane from above. 2mins later I still hear the humming............. then I realiaze its the fxxking tire! My 1inch ww has damn near turned a 2 inch from rubbing.

DAMN YOU CHINA GODS!!! :angry:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 6 2010, 12:26 PM~18498668
> * I have the same issue. Having a hard time finding stock arms though. :dunno: They still bulldog a good bit when the front is lifted.  :happysad: Oh yeah on 155/80 13's.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shim's work wonders...


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## Thebigmdover

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 19 2010, 03:21 PM~18604951
> *
> *


i did 2 on my arms and bent back the ears and weld. my tires wear out fast


----------



## big86ben

TTT


----------



## DanielDucati

from all the negativity I got for using ball joint extensions,I have had no problems with them what so ever.....I can bulldog the front or ride low and the wheels straight'n out...with no tire wear...best of both worlds... :cheesy:


----------



## lowlowlow

Anyone ever try machining the adaptors a bit? Looks like there's plenty of material to shave off


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 23 2010, 03:02 PM~18643597
> *from all the negativity I got for using ball joint extensions,I have had no problems with them what so ever.....I can bulldog the front or ride low and the wheels straight'n out...with no tire wear...best of both worlds... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where does one acquire said ball joint extensions? :0


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 23 2010, 04:47 PM~18645482
> *Where does one acquire said ball joint extensions? :0
> *


made them myself after seeing them on one of my uso's low-low and on a show truck....


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Sep 23 2010, 01:02 PM~18643597-->
> 
> 
> 
> from all the negativity I got for using ball joint extensions,I have had no problems with them what so ever.....I can bulldog the front or ride low and the wheels straight'n out...with no tire wear...best of both worlds... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Sep 23 2010, 04:47 PM~18645482
> *Where does one acquire said ball joint extensions? :0
> *


X2

* I have 3" extensions, I thought they were 2" but I was wrong. I tried to shim them, and had no luck what so ever. :angry: *


----------



## Badass94Cad

:wow:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 23 2010, 07:28 PM~18646405
> *made them myself after seeing them on one of my uso's low-low and on a show truck....
> *


 :squint: can you post some pics please


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2010, 09:41 PM~18648355
> *:thumbsup:
> X2
> 
> I have 3" extensions, I thought they were 2" but I was wrong. I tried to shim them, and had no luck what so ever.  :angry:
> *


YOU WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO GET RID OF THE TUCK IF THE BELLY BEEN STRECHED OUT


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 26 2010, 04:41 PM~18666548
> *:squint: can you post some pics please
> *


The topic I made about them is float'n around here somewhere,ya' just gotta search for it...


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 27 2010, 11:30 AM~18672978
> *YOU WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO GET RID OF THE TUCK IF THE BELLY BEEN STRECHED OUT
> *


 I don't think that the belly has been split. It looks to just be reinforced/plated. :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

dis shit got way off topic. yo my shit only rub in the inside of the wheel well on the passinger side of the car. i cut the lip on the inside to find out that it rubs way up in the wheel well . is it posible to cut the inside wheel well out without cuting into the outside metal of my paint. i need help. show some pics


----------



## [email protected]

and yeah im on 13x7 in ever corner, i hate the way that 13x6 or 13x5 look. helllllllllppppppppppp :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 27 2010, 12:45 PM~18673104
> *The topic I made about them is float'n around here somewhere,ya' just gotta search for it...
> *


  gotcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@FL,Oct 31 2010, 02:32 PM~18953396
> *dis shit got way off topic. yo my shit only rub in the inside of the wheel well on the passinger side of the car. i cut the lip on the inside to find out that it rubs way up in the wheel well . is it posible to cut the inside wheel well out without cuting into the outside metal of my paint. i need help. show some pics
> *


x2 with 14x7 (175-70) riding stock.


----------



## fleetwood88

what size of tire do you use for 14x6?


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

ok so i bought some 14x7 wires and all four wheels are on 185 tires, they new so i dont really wanna replace them but i like the 175/70 look. so even if im stock, will they rub in the back?? even if i trim the plastic inside the skirts?? or do i have to trim the plastic in the rear regardless if im running 14x7 or 14x6 in the back.....?? :0


----------



## slo

my 185s cleared after i cut the clips off and only rub on the inside of th ewheel well when it dips hard while hauling ass ono the FWY or something... i wana see what some 175s do


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 8 2010, 02:31 PM~19017527
> *my 185s cleared after i cut the clips off and only rub on the inside of th ewheel well when it dips hard while hauling ass ono the FWY or something... i wana see what some 175s do
> *


I tries the 185s today in the rear :angry: rubbed like a mother. Not only in the skirts but in the actual car fender  I wonder if buying some 175s will make a difference? :dunno: or should i just stop trying and get some 14x6s....I'm not juiced so i figure it would only rub a Tad bit on the white wall.


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 1 2010, 09:19 AM~18958093
> *what size of tire do you use for 14x6?
> *


I would get some 175/75 bro. But its a personal preference on either doing the 175/75s or 175/70s


----------



## babyshack




----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 8 2010, 08:47 PM~19020880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what size tires and rims you running there :happysad: 

bad ass fleetwood, gets me pumped up for mine


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Sep 23 2010, 06:28 PM~18646405-->
> 
> 
> 
> made them myself after seeing them on one of my uso's low-low and on a show truck....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-88spokes_@Sep 26 2010, 04:41 PM~18666548
> *:squint: can you post some pics please
> *


X870 Please do share.


----------



## 214Tex

All air bagged 33 inch lock up in rear :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 8 2010, 09:47 PM~19020880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mofo looks jut liek mine 

cept no juice


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Nov 8 2010, 09:44 PM~19020848
> *I tries the 185s today in the rear :angry: rubbed like a mother. Not only in the skirts but in the actual car fender    I wonder if buying some 175s will make a difference?  :dunno:  or should i just stop trying and get some 14x6s....I'm not juiced so i figure it would only rub a Tad bit on the white wall.
> *


i got 14x7 daytons on dayton adapters and only rubs when dipping on say the fway etc.. street driving im cool...steep driveways at an angle fk me up too... i did put my dayton adapters side by side with some chinas and they a bit thinner but not by much,.... im gona try 175s next


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 9 2010, 09:20 AM~19024534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All air bagged 33 inch lock up in rear  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1_PUMP

On 13s and 107 on the freeways


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Nov 10 2010, 12:36 PM~19034797
> *On 13s and 107 on the freeways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is their any other way? i think not.


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Nov 10 2010, 01:36 PM~19034797
> *On 13s and 107 on the freeways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Nov 10 2010, 01:36 PM~19034797
> *On 13s and 107 on the freeways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

im proud to say im officaly retiring my 14x6 chinas from my big body and moving on to some 13x7 roadsters


----------



## slo

man those roadsters are doing it,..


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 14 2010, 09:46 PM~19068572
> *man those roadsters are doing it,..
> *


thanks homie i spent prolly 2 hours in my grage staring at them :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 31 2009, 11:54 AM~16145494
> *My President Roll's 13x7's all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


danm what color is that


----------



## StreetNShow

Rolling on 13 7 chinas in 09. 

Huge changes coming in 2011 including rolling with the GOOD TIMES fam :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 14 2010, 12:37 PM~19064972
> *im proud to say im officaly retiring my 14x6 chinas from my big body and moving on to some 13x7 roadsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13s make every car


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE

ttt


----------



## second 2none eddie




----------



## BIG EASY

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 24 2011, 07:35 PM~19685575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:


----------



## rodriguez619




----------



## ricardo408

Ok so 13x7 chinas will clear the back? but have to grind down the skirts right?


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 25 2011, 12:41 AM~19690465
> *Ok so 13x7 chinas will clear the back? but have to grind down the skirts right?
> *


:yes: the passenger side on mine still rubbed from time to time otherwise it's good.


----------



## fleetwood88

what size of spacer do i need in the front or i dont need spacer at all ? :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 3 2011, 03:32 PM~19779217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

What happens if u don't grind or use a spacer?? :0


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

tried some 14x7s and tire rubbed :uh: not the rim though just the tire....the knock off wasnt even tightened so u think that will push the whole tire back a bit??? it i had 1/2" free space then i would be good.....skirts go on fine, just gotta trim the tabs, and rubs more when someone sits in passeger seat :uh: guess i gotta run 6's??? :dunno:


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

any ideas?? :dunno: should i try and tighten the knock off next time?? or just save some time and get 6's?? :ugh:


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

couldnt stand the blue ww so i photoshopped it to get the real preview :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow

Trim the lip down?


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 21 2011, 09:34 AM~19922642
> *Trim the lip down?
> *


I almost wanna do that, the previous owner had 14s on it before he sold it to me stock. I asked him what size 14s in th back. He said he didn't remember???? Kus the skirts still have the tabs so he didn't even have to trim those for some reason...and the lip where the skirt goes is bent upwards which rubs on the tire. The actual body rubs just a tad bit, more when someone sits inside but I remember I didn't really push the rim all the way to the adapter Kus these adapters for some reason stick before I can put the rim all the way flat on the adapter.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Feb 21 2011, 12:43 PM~19923795
> *I almost wanna do that, the previous owner had 14s on it before he sold it to me stock. I asked him what size 14s in th back. He said he didn't remember????  Kus the skirts still have the tabs so he didn't even have to trim those for some reason...and the lip where the skirt goes is bent upwards which rubs on the tire. The actual body rubs just a tad bit, more when someone sits inside but I remember I didn't really push the rim all the way to the adapter Kus these adapters for some reason stick before I can put the rim all the way flat on the adapter.
> *


Probably gonna have to. Take the adaptors to a machine shop and see if they'll cut them down a bit too


----------



## 84unlimited

shit blows not just the tire rim 2. guess there isnt a way unless you do a swap


----------



## Dred504

> Grabbed this from the homie nyd40cal in the big body fest thread, don't remember seeing it in here.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.... just cut that lip off , but leave the 2 holes for where the skirt pushes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine sits lower than a pack of smokes........and drives like this with no rubbing at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## Refined95

I just read through this whole damn thread! Lots of good info! 
Can somebody please explain excactly how to roll the quarter panel and what part of the panel gets bent out? Is it the fold along the top of the lip? I pounded out the inside of my quarter panel but still have rubbing on my white wall along the fold of the lip. I tried to pound that out but didn't seem to work to well. My ride is not lifted so I'm driving at stock level.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 93FleetwoodDreams_@Feb 21 2011, 03:10 AM~19921584
> *couldnt stand the blue ww so i photoshopped it to get the real preview  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wouldn't a little water on the tire have been more efficient than Photoshopping out the blue? :scrutinize:


----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 4 2011, 11:17 PM~20261996
> *I just read through this whole damn thread! Lots of good info!
> Can somebody please explain excactly how to roll the quarter panel and what part of the panel gets bent out? Is it the fold along the top of the lip? I pounded out the inside of my quarter panel but still have rubbing on my white wall along the fold of the lip. I tried to pound that out but didn't seem to work to well. My ride is not lifted so I'm driving at stock level.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Apr 3 2011, 03:22 PM~20249519
> *TTT
> *


This is actually a good idea.. im a cut the lip on mine..


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 24 2011, 05:35 PM~19685575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ride to me is fucking badass


----------



## HOT IN READY

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 3 2011, 03:32 PM~19779217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pumps77

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Apr 5 2011, 01:17 AM~20261996
> *I just read through this whole damn thread! Lots of good info!
> Can somebody please explain excactly how to roll the quarter panel and what part of the panel gets bent out? Is it the fold along the top of the lip? I pounded out the inside of my quarter panel but still have rubbing on my white wall along the fold of the lip. I tried to pound that out but didn't seem to work to well. My ride is not lifted so I'm driving at stock level.
> *



I CUT THE LIP ON THE BODY AND THE INSIDE LIP OF THE SKIRT ALSO. I ROLLED 14X7 ALL DAY LONG 3 WHEELIN DOWN THE HIWAY.... NO RUBBING AT ALL!!!!


----------



## pumps77




----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Apr 20 2011, 11:38 AM~20381458
> *I CUT THE LIP ON THE BODY AND THE INSIDE LIP OF THE SKIRT ALSO. I ROLLED 14X7 ALL DAY LONG 3 WHEELIN DOWN THE HIWAY.... NO RUBBING AT ALL!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Thanks Bro! That's my next step, cutting the lip & maybe shaving down the inside of that fold  aggravating stuff. Seems like every one of these cars is different. What works for one car might not work for any other car. Its pretty much trial & error for everybody til you get your specific car riding the right way!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

14inch 72 spoke players..


----------



## Yogi

Ttt


----------



## DUKE




----------



## bigdoughnuts

Just shorten the rear end. No shaving on any body parts. I roll on 13s all day, every day with no problem or rubbing. Including 3 wheelling.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

In jan 2011 I bought a 96 fleetwood brougham. This thing was 1 owner and only had 43,000 original miles on it. This car is so clean i was debating if i should throw wires on it or not. I eventually got the cash and bought some 13x7 chinas from Galaxy Wire Wheel in riverside Ca. When we first put the wheels on i had the same problem as everyone. Th rear passsanger side was rubbing. So i spoke to a couple of homies who have big bodys and they all told me different things. One his tire would rub on the lip of the quarter panel so he cut the lip and never rubbed again. The second said that he had to take a bat and roll the inside of the fender and the problem was solved. Due to the car being so clean and looking like it just came from the dealership floor i didnt want to do either to this car. Another friend said he had the problem and put air shocks this way he could fill the shocks and it raises the car up. I didnt really like that cuz when he let the air out the car still rubbed. the last friend said that he put real Daytons on and has never had any rubbing. Since i didnt have $1700 to spend on a set of D's i took the rims off and called Galaxy Wire. i told the guy what my problem was and he said to bring him the back 2 wheels. He asked if he changed the Offset of the wheels if that would help. He said he could bring the offset of the wheels in 1/4 of an inch. I told him that would probably work. For those of you who dont understand what the offset is it is the location of where the center hub of the wheel is when touching your drum. this way the dish sits in a 1/4 inch more. dont know if that makes sense. so i took the wheels back just the back ones and 1 week later he had them done. he set the offset 1/4 inch in and when i put them on the car i have had not rubbing at all. I have even had a couple homies who wiegh bout 300 each in the back and no problem. Im still running 13x7 but the offset in the back is 1/4inch different then the front but u cant even tell. so if your like me and dont wanna roll ur fender, dont wanna cut the lip, dont wanna shave ur skirts and definately refuse to run 13x6 tell the guy ur buying ur wheels from if he can set ur offset a 1/4 inch in from the standard settings unless your running real D's then they already have the proper offset. Hope this helps. If your in So. Cal and are looking for rims im telling you Galaxy Wire Wheel came thru in a big way. He didnt even charge me to redo the offset. But i did just buy the wheels 2 days before. good luck


----------



## DanielDucati

1/4" offset from original place??I call bullshit......I wanna see how he did it cuz Ive took apart many sets of wire wheels and the most I could offset the original place was 2/16th.......are you sure he just didnt swap the barrels with ones that were punched 3/16th inward???......I gotta pm Galaxy to see what they did.....



BIGJ77MC said:


> In jan 2011 I bought a 96 fleetwood brougham. This thing was 1 owner and only had 43,000 original miles on it. This car is so clean i was debating if i should throw wires on it or not. I eventually got the cash and bought some 13x7 chinas from Galaxy Wire Wheel in riverside Ca. When we first put the wheels on i had the same problem as everyone. Th rear passsanger side was rubbing. So i spoke to a couple of homies who have big bodys and they all told me different things. One his tire would rub on the lip of the quarter panel so he cut the lip and never rubbed again. The second said that he had to take a bat and roll the inside of the fender and the problem was solved. Due to the car being so clean and looking like it just came from the dealership floor i didnt want to do either to this car. Another friend said he had the problem and put air shocks this way he could fill the shocks and it raises the car up. I didnt really like that cuz when he let the air out the car still rubbed. the last friend said that he put real Daytons on and has never had any rubbing. Since i didnt have $1700 to spend on a set of D's i took the rims off and called Galaxy Wire. i told the guy what my problem was and he said to bring him the back 2 wheels. He asked if he changed the Offset of the wheels if that would help. He said he could bring the offset of the wheels in 1/4 of an inch. I told him that would probably work. For those of you who dont understand what the offset is it is the location of where the center hub of the wheel is when touching your drum. this way the dish sits in a 1/4 inch more. dont know if that makes sense. so i took the wheels back just the back ones and 1 week later he had them done. he set the offset 1/4 inch in and when i put them on the car i have had not rubbing at all. I have even had a couple homies who wiegh bout 300 each in the back and no problem. Im still running 13x7 but the offset in the back is 1/4inch different then the front but u cant even tell. so if your like me and dont wanna roll ur fender, dont wanna cut the lip, dont wanna shave ur skirts and definately refuse to run 13x6 tell the guy ur buying ur wheels from if he can set ur offset a 1/4 inch in from the standard settings unless your running real D's then they already have the proper offset. Hope this helps. If your in So. Cal and are looking for rims im telling you Galaxy Wire Wheel came thru in a big way. He didnt even charge me to redo the offset. But i did just buy the wheels 2 days before. good luck


----------



## BIGJ77MC

U can call bs all u want!!! I dont build wheels. I know they rubbed on the inside of the quarter panel constantly. He said he would change it a 1/4 inch. It looks like he did n i have no rubbin at all. Sometimes cuz u didnt try it or perfect it dont mean it cant be done. Call oscar at galaxy wire in riverside ca n ask!!!! Im just lettin the guy wit the prob know there r other options. Hope u learn something from oscar. Good luck


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

ds:dunno:


----------



## DUKE

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


 B thats fuckn sick :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> ds:dunno:


looks like 72's


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## ohh_geaa

Hey. Does anyone know if calipers from a 80s caddy will fit a 94 caddy??


----------



## JINXED32

13's ALL DAY


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

cornbreadscaddy said:


> im proud to say im officaly retiring my 14x6 chinas from my big body and moving on to some 13x7 roadsters


nice:thumbsup:
ni


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

ESIDECADDY said:


>


damn that shyt slammed


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

you got some bad ass broughams good work to you all


----------



## Dawg752

ttt


----------



## Dawg752

ttt<img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=366423&stc=1" attachmentid="366423" alt="" id="vbattach_366423" class="previewthumb">


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG




----------



## hopndropdownunder

I wanna know what Oscar from galaxy said?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


killem


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


that nice does that piece come off the door that chrome piece next too the window


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## Flako509

What size of tire do u use for 13x5.5?


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## fleetwood88

i have a problem i put 13 on my car but now it feel like is running with the brake on and swearving a lot... i already grind the calipers and put 1/4 spacer but it still feel like is runing with the brake on... how can i fix that?:dunno:


----------



## fleetwood88

13S LOOKS NICE BUT THEY GIVING ME A HEADACHE


----------



## 502Regal

Badass94Cad said:


> TTT for rubbin Chinas. :uh:


Great topic. TTT 13x7's chinas barely rub when all the way down, nothing has been done so if I grind the tabs it'll prolly fit perfect. 14x7's, I had to ride round with the rear at least most the way up all of the them time even on 175/75's I say for 14's it's a wrap unless you got x6's or you've done axle work. 13's a few mods and I've gotten em to fit my Coupe deville and w/o mods I'm already riding almost all the way down before it rubs, so almost there....


----------



## CALI LAC 209




----------



## CALI LAC 209




----------



## CALI LAC 209




----------



## CALI LAC 209

13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

my new big body lac on 14x7 ds no rub, i personally like the look over 13s but just my .02.


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## Lowridingmike

Okay dis is WEAK SAUCE> I've been rollin round every since I got my 13x7's and skinny's and I haven't had any rub riding all the way down EVERYWHERE. I had a blowout, had a uniroyal tiger paw back there and it rubbed. I know the uniroyal is wider than the skinny, so I switched out for a skinny and it's still rubbing on this one side (pass). I'm stumped, My only guess is the wheel is warped or something?


----------



## MR.GM84




----------



## 84regal

13x7 daytons on my daily no rubbing at all


----------



## Chicago-n

Bump.

My seal exploded had to ride with the ass down.
Grinding the whole way. Ugly ass skidmark on my tires now.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lowridingmike said:


> Okay dis is WEAK SAUCE> I've been rollin round every since I got my 13x7's and skinny's and I haven't had any rub riding all the way down EVERYWHERE. I had a blowout, had a uniroyal tiger paw back there and it rubbed. I know the uniroyal is wider than the skinny, so I switched out for a skinny and it's still rubbing on this one side (pass). I'm stumped, My only guess is the wheel is warped or something?


Dumbass, the rim was bent!



For me it actually depends on wha tbrand TIRE I run. Cornell, Firestone, dayton quandra, works in the rear. Uniroyal, and milestar DO NOT. 13x7 china. THe milestars ad uniroyals are wider in tread which pushes the sidewall out against the body itself not the skirt really. Cornell, dayton quadra, and firestone fr380's all have a vrey narrow tread the pull the sidewall in likea 5.20 look and clears all day everyday. No bent wheels either, that'lll rrub.

What I've found out so far.


----------



## sixonebubble

Lowridingmike said:


> Dumbass, the rim was bent!
> 
> 
> 
> For me it actually depends on wha tbrand TIRE I run. Cornell, Firestone, dayton quandra, works in the rear. Uniroyal, and milestar DO NOT. 13x7 china. THe milestars ad uniroyals are wider in tread which pushes the sidewall out against the body itself not the skirt really. Cornell, dayton quadra, and firestone fr380's all have a vrey narrow tread the pull the sidewall in likea 5.20 look and clears all day everyday. No bent wheels either, that'lll rrub.
> 
> What I've found out so far.


Good info!


----------



## MR.GM84

TO THE TOP


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA

Badass94Cad said:


> Damn, I'm planning to shorten the axle anyway to fit something different, but I was hoping to slap these 13s on in the meantime. :cheesy:
> 
> Anybody else with experience putting 13x7 in the rear?


*13 x7 88 spoke daytons on my 95 big body,just grinded down the tabs on the skirts.*


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA

sixonebubble said:


> Good info!


:thumbsup:*yeah good to know*


----------



## sixonebubble

13X7" no rubbing


----------



## Chicago-n

ttt


----------



## Chicago-n

Do the 13x5.5 handle well on a big body like this?


----------



## sixonebubble

Chicago-n said:


> Do the 13x5.5 handle well on a big body like this?


I wouldn't say "handle well", I'd say the car will still be mobile...Your asking alot from a tire that is only rated at about 995lbs each and a car that weighs over 5000 lbs. LOL. Obviously tire manufacturers state conservative ratings or they'd all pop when you hit a bump. You have to compromise speed, turning response and braking distance whenever you modify the tire size (bigger or smaller). In this case it even more noticble because the tire size is dramatically reduced.


----------



## Chicago-n

sixonebubble said:


> I wouldn't say "handle well", I'd say the car will still be mobile...Your asking alot from a tire that is only rated at about 995lbs each and a car that weighs over 5000 lbs. LOL. Obviously tire manufacturers state conservative ratings or they'd all pop when you hit a bump. You have to compromise speed, turning response and braking distance whenever you modify the tire size (bigger or smaller). In this case it even more noticble because the tire size is dramatically reduced.


Well I'm not gonna be racing it or drifting or anything.
Top speed is probably 50 mph once in a while.
I cruise through the city not no highways.
I just don't want to be popping tires or something.


----------



## sixonebubble

Doubt they will pop unless they get really bald. People been rolling 13s on heavy cars for years. They are definitely for looks, not performance.


----------



## Chicago-n




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

i say all looks , I came up on some 13s dayton 72s so I sold my 14 chinas and put on my 13s. I must say it drives a little ruffer but looks a lot better. but like homie said, I dont plan on taking a road trip i just cruise and drive 50 55 even on the freeway, fuck it.


----------



## low81regal

Would I have issues then if I roll 13 x7 with stock height (no switches).


----------



## Mooremaceo

BIGJ77MC said:


> In jan 2011 I bought a 96 fleetwood brougham. This thing was 1 owner and only had 43,000 original miles on it. This car is so clean i was debating if i should throw wires on it or not. I eventually got the cash and bought some 13x7 chinas from Galaxy Wire Wheel in riverside Ca. When we first put the wheels on i had the same problem as everyone. Th rear passsanger side was rubbing. So i spoke to a couple of homies who have big bodys and they all told me different things. One his tire would rub on the lip of the quarter panel so he cut the lip and never rubbed again. The second said that he had to take a bat and roll the inside of the fender and the problem was solved. Due to the car being so clean and looking like it just came from the dealership floor i didnt want to do either to this car. Another friend said he had the problem and put air shocks this way he could fill the shocks and it raises the car up. I didnt really like that cuz when he let the air out the car still rubbed. the last friend said that he put real Daytons on and has never had any rubbing. Since i didnt have $1700 to spend on a set of D's i took the rims off and called Galaxy Wire. i told the guy what my problem was and he said to bring him the back 2 wheels. He asked if he changed the Offset of the wheels if that would help. He said he could bring the offset of the wheels in 1/4 of an inch. I told him that would probably work. For those of you who dont understand what the offset is it is the location of where the center hub of the wheel is when touching your drum. this way the dish sits in a 1/4 inch more. dont know if that makes sense. so i took the wheels back just the back ones and 1 week later he had them done. he set the offset 1/4 inch in and when i put them on the car i have had not rubbing at all. I have even had a couple homies who wiegh bout 300 each in the back and no problem. Im still running 13x7 but the offset in the back is 1/4inch different then the front but u cant even tell. so if your like me and dont wanna roll ur fender, dont wanna cut the lip, dont wanna shave ur skirts and definately refuse to run 13x6 tell the guy ur buying ur wheels from if he can set ur offset a 1/4 inch in from the standard settings unless your running real D's then they already have the proper offset. Hope this helps. If your in So. Cal and are looking for rims im telling you Galaxy Wire Wheel came thru in a big way. He didnt even charge me to redo the offset. But i did just buy the wheels 2 days before. good luck


Thanks for this info! Did the size of the outer lip change, was it a little smaller?


----------

